# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Worst Generation: The New City

## Razade

A lot has changed in San Fransapporo and yet it stays the same. The Guardians West have healed. The long division brought about by the Authority has ended. Lightbringer has been dead for two years and those that sided with her have either returned to their former allegiances, diminished and humbled, or simply retired. The Weather Report, having lost Lan during the Storm King incident, has finally regained its feet. The new Finch ready to assert herself on the political stage. The Crow, an ancient member of the Report, has been reinstated, bringing the Courts to five and in so doing breaking the gridlock that so long crippled the organization. The Warlords too have changed. The Warrior, a longstanding figure in the villain organization, has finally passed away. It was a quiet affair, hidden for weeks, but information like that can't stay hidden for long. Many worry that without the old hand, the Warlords will devour one another. The Guardians are all but salivating at the prospect. The new Warrior however seems adamant to keep their Grandfather's Legacy alive. Turmoil abounds with the changes and yet these are not the most significant.

Karakuri Town had returned.

Few know the truth of the matter but two years ago something changed. The eternal storms that wracked the northern coasts of Bear Island grew more gentle, the seas calmer and the restless dead that prowled the dead ruins of the once promising city vanished. The aura of despair, the psychic tumult of its very presence was gone. Karakuri Town, that blighted place, was now just a broken city, a testament to the horrors that were inflicted upon it yet the trauma seemed to have healed. It took several months for the Guardians and the Monsoon to explore and assess just how safe Karakuri Town really was. Several more months figuring out what to do with the city now that it was safe. Arguments raged but in the end the Monsoon placed their cards on the table, and their money, and within two years the place had been leveled and rebuilt. 

Karakuri Town has returned.

Oh sure, there's still a lot of work to. Still a lot of work to be done. The underground of Karakuri Town is still a ruins, there's still construction ongoing both to connect Karakuri Town to the Ways and if you'd give credence to any of the new residents there's still something off about the place. Not vengeful ghosts and horrifying demons off, but...something. But put those worries aside, Karakuri Town is back and opportunities abound, especially for you, you members of The Worst Generation.


*Chapter One: New Car Smell*

_The Cover of Issue One has the words The Worst Generation written in bold type font across the front of the comic, smaller letters scribble out "A new team" below. These words are presented over a long off shot of Karakuri Town rebuilt. High white walls guard its coastline and extend into the waters around Bear Island, forming a large artificial docking area. A rail line is under construction leading back to the shores of San Fransapporo. The city itself is similarly done up in white stone, a thriving city center with high rise buildings in the San Fran style with the rest of the quickly growing city arrayed out in a semicircle around it and the mountains its nestled under Large braziers with artifical flames act as street lights, traffic lights and lanterns hanging from store fronts make up the rest of the the city's night time glow.
_

It is early morning when the first page of the comic is revealed, a similar spread without the Issue title and other information of the cover image shown in the daytime. The newly made Ward of Karakuri Town is alive. New tramlines whirr with Ley Line energy, construction is ongoing in almost every sector of the town and the new Monsoon off-shore building looms large over Karakuri Town just as it does on the mainland. In its shadow is the newly built Guardians West Auxiliary and The Crow's new headquarters. Alongside these familiar sights however is another. Not a Pillar in their own right but a hero organization that has more than earned their place. The Inei Shrine of the Kusanagi is a replica of the Hikari shrine in miniature, its grounds not yet finished but done enough to be noticeable. 

However as with all things, when growth and order is present there will be those who seek to spread chaos and to thwart improvement. Meta-Human crime has been at a minimum in Karakuri Town in its slow regrowth but as the town reasserts itself on its shoreline, and spreads out to its environs, it has been on the rise. An explosion rocks what will be a large market square, several of the still under construction buildings crumpling in a shower of debris and dust. From the rubble strides out Knight Prime, leader of the Monsoon Knights. A former minor villain team that ostensibly sided with the Monsoon after the first Knight Prime was deposed, it seems with the uncertain power landscape of the Warlords after the Warrior's death has emboldened even former minor villain groups to break away in some vain hope of cementing themselves as a rival to the Warlords.

*"Fan out and set up a parameter, I want this entire place on lockdown!"* barks Knight Prime as a cadre of Monsoon Knights spread out to follow his command. Civilians are quickly pulled into still standing buildings while others move to the building roofs. Many are armed with swords and shields, spears or other hand to hand weapons but the ones mounted on the roof are packing some serious heat. Large cannon batteries are quickly slapped into place, the skies hardly a safe avenue to move through with such firepower. 

A few panels follow showing the team as they go about their day before being alerted of the ongoing villainy. Answer the following.
- What brought you to Karakuri Town today?
- What were you doing in Town before you got the alert
- How do you arrive on the scene?

When the team arrives, the streets are cleared and several police cars have posted outside the open market. Knight Prime is nowhere to be seen but his Knights sure are. They've set up a further parameter, the rubble seeming to have been made for a purpose. Large defensive walls surround the entry points, turning them into choke points. A police negotiator, easily pulled out of the assorted crowd by the words Negotiator on their jacket, stands off to one side clearly exasperated. 

*Mission Start*
- Keep collateral to a minimum
- Find out why the Knights have taken this move
- Save civilians

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions:
Potential: 0/5

The next panel cuts to the interior of a nearby clothing store, a high-end affair full of elegant fabrics and neon colors. Its interior is all cold marble, shining metals, and dark fabrics, the very model of an overly-fancy and overly-expensive clothing store. Our next panel, however, zooms in on the one spot of color in the otherwise very drab store - *Livewire*, flipping through a rack of pants with a disgruntled look on her face. "_Blech,_ why'd I even come out here? This is all like, Dad clothes." Just as she picks up another pair to look at, the entire building starts to rattle as a loud rumble rolls through. A cutaway panel shows the source of the mini earthquake - a plume of smoke and fire slowly rising into the sky. 

An explosion.

Livewire slowly pushes herself up to a sitting position, grimacing and rubbing the back of her head. Around her, employees and patrons alike scatter in confusion, ducking into back rooms or fleeing out the front door. Her eyes widen in surprise at the sight of the black cloud. As she gets to her feet, though, another cutaway panel shows her mouth in a smirking grin. Explosions weren't exactly common this time of day, so this could only mean one thing: it was hero time. She strides confidently towards the doors, waving to the people still in the store as she does. "Don't worry, guys! The situation is under control! Your friendly neighborhood lightning bolt'll have it cleaned up in a flash!" The next panel shows two different Livewires. One is giving a cocky salute with her hand on her hip, and the other looks like a blur of lightning running straight up the side of the building across the street, with a crackling trail connecting back to the first.

The next panel shows Livewire skidding to a halt on a rooftop overlooking the market, grinning down at the Monsoon Knights down below. "Hey, metalheads! Hope you're ready to get your butts kicked. And you better hope that that armor isn't conductive, 'cause I think you'll find me quite _electrifying._" She stretches both hands up to the sky, and in each one grows a long, spear-like bolt of lightning. With a flourish, she grabs both of them like drumsticks and starts spinning them in her fingers, tapping her foot in an unsteady rhythm. Hopefully the rest of the group would get here soon. She could _totally_ take them on herself, but it- you know- it was nice to have someone watching her back. Even though she _definitely_ wouldn't need it. No way.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Stephanie stifles a yawn as she ambles through the shorefront. The panels show a wide angle shot of her framed against the newly forming Karakuri Town. Stephanie has her hands folded behind the back of her head as she walks, a newly opened branch of Yacht Topic standing beside a few other currently empty store fronts in the middle ground, and Karakuri Town's under construction skyline complete with cranes in simple silhouette against the morning sky. A second panel shows the same scene, this time the explosion kicking up smoke, dust, and a flock of startled birds in the background, Stephanie half-turned with her hands still behind her head to look in the direction of the explosion.

The panels flip around, now showing Stephanie's surprised expression being replaced with one of excited anticipation. Breaking into a run, she starts to make her way toward the scene of the commotion. Her planned visit to her pottery class could wait, there were crimes to stop!

The next series of shots show her racing through the streets, dodging through evacuating crowds before arriving at the police cordon. Slowing to a walk, Firebrand lets out a low whistle at the sight of the rubble embankments and the impromptu fortifications. Approaching the harried looking police negotiator she casually asks "Looks bad, need some help? Name's Firebrand." She glances at the officer's jacket, then returns to scanning the fortifications with a frown on her face, "Are we talking a hostage situation..?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 10 for an Assess for Firebrand. I'll be asking;

What here is in the greatest danger? and Who here is most vulnerable to me?

Firebrand will be asking the former question directly to the officer, and is scanning the fortifications to try and determine the latter for herself.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth's panels start with the scene of a messy room, focused on a large, luxurious bed. The blankets are heaped high. The sun is barely peaking through some blackout curtains in the back of the scene. There is a phone on the floor, chirping a lazy, wafting notification alert. The next frame, an arm is reaching from the mass of blankets towards the phone.

Sloth sits up in bed, hair a mess, overly large sleeping shirt askew, peering blearly at the screen, which displays one notification...from Diane Reese:
hey!! im in karakuri center 2day doin sum shoppin
u wanna get lunch???

It wasn't an unheard of event, though unusual. Even still, Sloth rarely responded to these texts.  In the past, they had met almost at random by bumping into each other, or by Diane tracking down who she believed to be her errant sibling. Sloth had, in a moment of...confusing sentiment, given Diane their phone number, but at their request, she had avoided blowing it up with constant messages.

Last thing Sloth needed was Pride happening to intercept those messages. Or worse, Envy. Sloth generally got along well with their siblings, but no one got along with Envy. 

But still, it wasn't _that_ unusual for Diane to request lunch or even dinner meetings, just to catch up, to make sure Sloth--well, to make sure _Logan_ was alright and well-cared for. Sloth...generally left these messages on read.

Sloth sits in the bed for a moment, rubbing their messy hair and staring at the phone unfocusedly. They don't know why they do it...but a moment later, the frame shifts to show them slowly texting out a simple response:
sure

Cut to the two walking down a busy sidewalk lined with shops of all sorts - a soba shop here, a deep fried pickle stand there, a comic book store, a store that sold exclusively back scratchers, a store that catered solely to left-handed individuals, a simple clothing store...but neither Sloth nor Diane Reese, a tall, energetic woman, in every way Sloth's opposite it seems, are paying much attention to the shopping. They are awkward in each other's company, and it doesn't take long for Diane to break the silence.

"Hey Logan...why did you agree to come out today?"

Sloth hesitates, not answering for a moment.

"It's just...you've been holding me at arm's length, and god knows I'm still _super_ confused about your whole...deal," she continues, pulling Sloth off to the side of the sidewalk so the foot traffic can pass them by without being obstructed by their family(ish) conversation. "I mean, you ran away, so I guess I would expect you to want to avoid me...and you kinda have been, so I was super surprised when today you--"

Sloth would never find out how that sentence ended, because it was cut suddenly short by a nearby explosion, followed by panicked screams.

Traditionally, Sloth had been an extremely reluctant participant in this little "heroic experiment"...but in that moment, they are quite happy to indulge in it, because honestly, they don't have an answer for their--for Logan's sister. 

Even in their own head, they didn't have an answer.

"...I...gotta go," they say simply, looking down and starting to walk immediately against the panicked throngs around them, ignoring Diane's confused and worried shouts for them to stop.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder  The Soldier*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky;cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



Our first shot of Colin starts with a view of a teen boy running down the sidewalk. The sports pants and tank-top signal this is clearly an early day run, the stray bits of short blonde hair moving in the wind generated from his run. Strapped to his back is a blue duffel bag. We move to another panel as the boy slows down and takes a moment to catch his breath and drink some water, giving us a look at his blue eyes as he take a look at his surroundings.

*Okay, one more mile and then I can get some lunch and head back to base,* he said, flipping through a phone, the screen showing a fully scheduled out day.

Our next panel shows his pupils shrinking, the explosion showing in the panel behind him. In a series of short panels we Colin immediately ducking into an alley, swinging the duffel bag down, and opening it up, revealing a staff with blue gem on top and a bunch of clothes.

*Aw man, I hoped to get a shower in before having to go save the day somewhere,* he says, taking out a towel and patting himself down a little bit.

We then cut to the scene of the crime. As Firebrand is finishing up asking her questions the blonde haired boy arrives, decked out in a two-piece (shirt and pants) uniform of various blues with gold highlights, a similar colored cloak flowing behind him. Various straps and pouches bounce as he comes to a stop.

*Agent Witchfinder, here toask exactly what she asked already,* he says, straightening himself out as he tries to look very professional despite having been beaten to the punch in taking charge of the scene.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Livewire, Monsoon Knights: Rooftop*

The Knights stationed on the rooftop are certainly startled by the sudden appearance of the zippy teen though they're quick to train their weapon on same said hero with practiced swiftness of their own. The light show doesn't seem to intimidate them either as they open fire. The weapons are loud and not the deadly bullets one might expect. Instead the air thrums with energy, the vibrations rocking through the space with a concusive and incredibly loud sound. The windows of the buildings below the weapon's path explode, car alarms wail and the ground at street level quakes. If this weapon can do all that, imagine what it can do to you Livewire. What do you do?

*
Firebrand, Witchfinder, Negotiator: Street Level*

The negotiator has certainly seen better days, bags under their eyes and a scent of day old coffee on his breath signals someone that needs a good night's rest, not a hostage situation. His sour expression doesn't improve as Firebrand, and then Witchfinder, appear. *"That's exactly what it is. Or was. I don't really get what's going on here. They let most of the people go already but the ones released said they've held on to a few. We're seeing if we can get some IDs on anyone inside, see if they're important people or...any reason they kept some but let the rest go."* 

Anything else the negotiator might have had to say is interrupted by a sudden peal of sound and the chaos that goes with it as panels show the weapon being fired as it segues into and out of Livewire's introduction and the blast itself. *"And we can't get close to them with those things on the roof. You're not the first heroes on the scene, one came swooping in but they blasted them right out of the sky with those things. Fell inside the complex, don't know how well they're holding up but we assume they're part of the hostages now."
*
*Spoiler: Firebrand*
Show


The hostages are certainly in the most damage. The second question is harder to answer, because outside the villains on the roof the only people here are the cops. The negotiator certainly is the most vulnerable in terms of doing what you want without too much pushing. They're here to end the crisis, if you end the crisis they're not going to be picky on how you do it.

----------


## Astus

Sunbird

*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1
Freak: +0
Savior: +2
Superior: +1
Mundane: -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Get Off My Cloud:* Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a
miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
- rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
- temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
- clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
- make a demand of them

*Go Your Own Way:* When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

*Toms Diner:* Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.


The panels open with Aiko walking through the streets of Karakuri Town, looking stylish as she always tries to be with an empty cloth bag over one shoulder. She grumbles to herself as she walks, "Of course the best Asian grocery had to move to Karakuri Town. Dad swears by Mr Yamamoto, so of course he had to send me here." She gets near the store, a big sign on top clearly showing Yamamoto's  Asian Grocery before the next panel shows an explosion in the background. The next couple of panels have Aiko turn around and a grin forms on her face. "The groceries can wait, it's time for Sunbird to fly! she exclaims excitedly. We see a panel of Aiko dipping into an empty alleyway, and the next shows Sunbird proudly striding out. Orange and red leather costume ready with the symbol of a fiery bird on a red sun standing out on her chest.

The next shots show Sunbird show her leaping and gliding through the town, a grin on her face under the black mask covering the top half of her face. She skids to a stop on a nearby rooftop, taking in the scene for a moment. We see Monsoon Knights taking shots at Livewire, prompting shock that turns to a determined Sunbird. "I have to help Livewire, I don't like the look of those guys." she quietly says to herself. The next panel shows Sunbird leaping into the fray, not focused on what her Tradition would do but helping her friend right now. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I'd like to try use Go Your Own Way as Aiko jumps down to help her friend. Let me know if this isn't the right time for it.
I rolled an 8 for it, so Sunbird distinguishes herself but escalates the situation.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sloth: The Other Side of the Street*

You arrive on scene but as luck, or perhaps your meandering walk to the scene itself, lands you not with the police cars or other members of your team but on the opposite side of the market. The lack of police presence however is the only difference from the opposite side, Monsoon Knights are still posted on the roofs, looking just as mean and threatening. Your late arrival also brings you seconds after the first shot from one of the buildings ring out, the ground shaking under the pressure of the strange weapon. It's here then, considering you're the only "civilian" in sight, that the Knights spot you and train their weapons on you. *"Leave the area immediately"* one calls out to you, a few Knights stepping out from buildings to form a parameter around the entrance to the plaza. 


*Sunbird: Going In*

It's only seconds after the shot rings out that Sunbird falls from the sky and into the panels. This comes as quite the shock to the Monsoon Knights on the roof though they rally quickly. "We've got heroes!" the obvious captain of this group shouts, the other gun batteries swiveling to focus on Livewire as the Monsoon Knights most present draw swords that crackle with electric energy. "You shouldn't have come here, but we'll take you hostage like the last person that tried to get in our way." The Captain moves forward, another sword of glowing light appearing in their free hand as they try to menace Sunbird off the roof. 

*Spoiler: Sunbird*
Show

Giving you an Opportunity here for your 8 but now you have their full attention.

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: 0
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0
Freak: 1
Savior: -1
Superior: 2
Mundane: 1



*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.


The panel opens with a _SNAP_ as Livewire grabs both of her spears. These Knights were a bunch of stuck-up jerks. Ordering people around, barricading a market, taking _hostages!?_ Oh, these guys were going _down._ But she couldn't just beat them, she had to beat them with style. And luckily for her, she had a friend here to help her do just that.

Livewire leans over and gives Sunbird a nudge with her elbow, grinning as she readies her bolts to throw. "Hey, Sunny. Betcha I can hit both of those weird gun things down there at the same time!" She pulls back both arms, giving Sunbird a wink and a flourish before launching both bolts, a panel watching the twin streaks of energy as they sail towards the guns trained on her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aiming for a Directly Engage here if that would fit.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

Sloth has no idea what's going on...but it's becoming more obvious with every passing moment. They wonder if the team is going to be here or if they're just walking into a really, really bad situation all by themself.

...still easier than dealing with their--Logan's sister.

"Chill, guys...I'm just talking a walk," Sloth mutters, veering to walk near the two men on the ground, still hunched slightly, hands thrust into their pockets. The rooftops are a bit too high for them to affect with the full brunt of their power, but that doesn't mean they can't drop the other three on the ground and put themself in a position where only one of the guys can take a shot at them by walking close to the wall.

It's not a great plan, but the only alternative they can think of is breaking out into a run, and who wants to do that ****?

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Unleash powers (Freak = +1): 13!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sloth, Knights: Other Side of the Street*

The guards nearest Sloth quickly move up to try and block their path though as soon as they enter the field of ennui their movements slow. Panels show their feet going from full run to sluggish drags until the guards faces hit the floor and little zzz's  float up as Sloth walks past. The guards on the roof don't open fire, though small static lines can be seen around their helmets.

You're in Sloth though the opposing gun turret is quick to swivel on you once you're clear of the fallen knights. It also doesn't open fire though it's clear your movements are being tracked. The shopping plaza is clear, an eerie sight given the morning sun that by all accounts should make this place fairly packed. A place you'd likely avoid. Shops still show every sign that they're open for business though no one mans the storefronts. Some kind of fight certainly took place in the hours before you arrived, bags and other signs of people scattered about and a large dent in the stone tiling of the plaza shows someone or something took a pretty solid hit. With no real effort to stop you, at least in the moment, what do you do?

*Knight Prime, Umbra Cat: Somewhere in the Plaza*

The panels move into one of the stores, wall scrolls hanging along the walls, other art and sculptures littering the interior. They're clearly not the target as the "camera" moves into the back of the store. The store owner and several other civilians are under strict watch by the Knights inside while Knight Prime is busy hacking at the floor with what otherwise looks like a jackhammer. No sound emits from it, the same sort of energy the weapons on the roof fired at Livewire pulsing into the ground, making slow but steady work at the concrete below.

A second figure steps in from a side door, her hair a bright almost neon aquamarine that grows brighter the further it moves to the tips. "Message came through. Looks like we've got trouble." She says, her tone casual. She's not in costume or armor like the others, a loose pair of jeans and a sleeveless T setting her apart from her apparent cohorts. 

Knight Prime looks up from their work, the helmet making it difficult to get a read on their exact emotions but their body language changes, defensive, annoyed. *"Any IDs? Big names? What are we looking at?"*

The girl shrugs, leaning along the door frame. "One of'em's with The Monsoon but the others...don't know. No positive ideas from the sentries. Couple trying real hard to get in though, I heard one of the Wave Cannons go off and someone took out the east guards." With a languid motion, she moves off the door frame and past the hostages, stepping over a few in her lazy gait. "You sure there's a tunnel down there? It's gotta be at least thirty feet if it was a tram line."

Knight Prime only nods, returning to his work as dust flies from the hole.* "Our information is accurate. You don't need to ask questions, we hired you to play diversion. So go do your job. Whoever took the guards out can't be left to wander around and we can't risk shooting the cannons into the plaza."*

The girl gives a slight hmph, turning her back to Knight Prime. "You also didn't hire me for target practice. It cost almost as much as you're paying me to get a flight potion from the old lady. Least you could have done is let me land safely. I've still got ringing in my ears and you destroyed a perfectly good suit. I'll be telling the others about your "methods" once the job is done."

With another sound of annoyance, the girl slips out of the back room.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth has been shot before - in this life, even. It's unpleasant, but barring a clean headshot or a shot right through the heart, there's little risk of dying. Still, it's not an experience they are eager to repeat, so they move to find something that can act as cover and get the automated eyes off of them. 

Without missing a step, they turn and walk to a nearby bench, pondering a nap, but deciding that getting out of the line of fire is probably the most important thing. The next frame shows them ducking down behind the makeshift and imperfect cover, sweeping the area to try and find any sign of...why they're here--well, besides avoiding Diane. Which, in their mind, is a good enough reason to be anywhere. So why did they agree to go out in the first place if they were going to run off at the first opportunity?


_Now's not the time. Focus._ they think as they let their eyes sweep the area, taking it all in to try and see if any of their team is also here. Or, y'know, if anyone's bleeding out and needs a hand. That's what heroes do, right?

_Ugh, now even I'm using the h-word..._ a thought bubble, dripping sarcasm, appears over them...


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Assess the situation (Superior = +2): 7

*Who here is in the greatest danger?*

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Firebrand gives Witchfinder a quick nod in greeting as her teammate arrives on the scene. Despite her eagerness to go and knock some heads, Firebrand's expression is serious as she listens to the policeman giving a rapid-fire summation of the situation inside. Despite herself, she flinches and reaches up to cover her ears as the sonic cannons abruptly fire. Once the din dies down, she lets out a low whistle and glances to Witchfinder. "Bet those'd hurt if you took one head on."

Rolling her shoulders, Firebrand takes a moment to stretch and prepare herself for the coming mission. "'Kay. I've got an idea. I'm gonna get the attention of those guys up there." She points up at the turrets on the rubble walls, "I'll even take 'em out if I can, but I'm gonna try and keep them focused on _me_ long enough for _you_," She looks to Witchfinder, then gestures to the defenses with a jab of her thumb, "To teleport in there without being spotted and start finding the hostages and getting them out."

"And as for you guys," Firebrand turns her attention to the negotiator, "Got any spare earpieces? You've got the place surrounded, right? It'd help to know if people start moving somewhere we can't see. I'm close enough that you could shout it to me, but my buddy here won't be."

After giving the pair long enough to respond and, hopefully, provide her with an earpiece, Firebrand shrugs off her coat and breaks into a grin, "Alright. Let's knock some heads."

Taking a long inhale, Firebrand stepped forward with fists ignited and yelled out, "*HEY! ASSHOLES! YOU BETTER BE A GOOD FIGHT!*"

A wild grin on her face, Firebrand rushed at the nearest turret, taking a serpentine route to make herself a harder target. As she closed the gap, she threw quick jabs toward the turret base, blasts of flame shooting from her fists toward the gun placement as she did.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 10 for a Direct Engage for Firebrand. She'll be Direct Engaging the closest turret, choosing to Resist/Avoid their Blows and Create an Opportunity for her Allies.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sloth: In the Plaza*

It's not long for your eyes to catch something. From one of the buildings near the center of the plaza a figure bursts out of a storefront, trailed by two knights. A full page splash givers her name as Umbra Cat, a blue haired beauty flanked by several shadow feline forms. A small box under it says "she's trouble" in a graffiti style script. "Hey! You!" she shouts when she spots Sloth, dashing towards the hero as her feline friends tackle and trip up the Knights. "You gotta help, there's more hostages in there!" she continues as she closes the distance, moving to try and stand by Sloth's side. "You bring back up? There's Monsoon Knights crawling all over here. I think they're robbing the stores. I'm Umbra Cat, who're you?"


*
Firebrand: On the Attack*

With Firebrand alerting the turret not currently dealing with two heroes, it turns and opens fire. Sonic blast after sonic blast pepper the street, punching fairly large holes with each shot until she's up and up and onto the rooftop. The Knights manning the weapon can't do much to stop the sudden and swift approach, the turret taking a good hefty punches until the Knights collect themselves enough to draw their weapons and advance. That's both turrets to the front cleared however, paving the way for anyone wanting to storm the plaza pretty well wide open.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


_Great, just when I thought things couldn't get any more aggravating..._ Sloth thinks, a small frame with a chibi representation of the sin appearing in a box in the corner of the larger frame with an exaggerated expression of exasperation and a giant sweat bead on their forehead.

"What makes you think I'm here to help at all?" Sloth calls out. By the time Umbra Cat reaches them, they are fully sitting behind the bench, one knee crooked, arm draped lazily over it. They aren't making a show...it's just how they were surveying the surrounding area. No use being uncomfortable while you're working! Though even as they say it, their eyes drift to the stores around them...then back up to the turret.

"Can't deal with that thing from all the way down here," they go on, deciding it seems, that banter is just a little more effort than they want to expend at the moment. "If you can take care of it, I'll try and get the hostages out."

If they're worried about _any_ of this, it doesn't show. If they were on the other side of the bench, they'd almost look like they just took a break from a long stroll. Certainly they don't scream _superhero_. The only allowance made to that label is the vaguely sloth-themed hoodie they wear with the distinct mask-style facial markings on the hood, and a shirt with an adorable baby sloth in a cape flying through the air that reads *I'm not just lazy, I'm super lazy!*



*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## Astus

Sunbird

*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1
Freak: +0
Saviour: +2
Superior: +1
Mundane: -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Get Off My Cloud:* Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a
miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
make a demand of them

*Go Your Own Way:* When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

*Toms Diner:* Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.


The page opens with a panel zoomed in on Sunbird as she grins. Drawing some attention from Livewire was definitely a good start, but would likely egg her on. Not that Sunbird minded, Livewire was always fun to hang out with. Except when she wanted to do illegal stuff. Sunbird shook her head, the grin back as the panel shows Sunbird and the captain staring each other down. "Not gonna happen big guy. Now I'd say go quietly, but we both know you won't." We see Sunbird ready to leap as she turns her attention to Livewire briefly. "What are we betting Live, because I'm sure you can hit them if you try. So let me deal with the man in charge for you!" Sunbird says the last part as we see her leap into action, a kick aimed at the captain's chest. A look of excitement and determination on her face.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

This is definitely feels like directly engaging a threat, which I did and got a 6. So it won't go so well.

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



It seemed like the scene was starting to turn into a battlefield. Likely some other heroes had come and started to engage, which was definitely against protocol if there were already law enforcement or other support. After all, you would miss out on information like how it was a hostage situation, something that could definitely be worsened if you just ran in and started attacking. They had to set up communications, coordinate with the people on the field, come up with a plan

*Oh, uh, right, yes. That sounds like a good enough plan,* he says as Firebrand rattles off a pretty basic distraction-infiltration plan. She would be distraction, him infiltration, made perfect sense regarding their general skillsets.

We get a panel of him walking towards the building, observing as Firebrand is knocking the heads of the guards. This left a conveniently empty gap for him to make his way, slowly picking up speed as he starts jogging and then running. He grabs his staff with two hands, the gem starting to glow as he is consumed in blue energy. Soon all thats left is the energy in the form of his silhouette. In the next panel theres a crackle of energy as he appears, having teleported his way in. Hopefully the final bout of his entrance didnt catch any attention.

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Rolled a 5 (2d6+0 = 5) for Unleash Powers. Wooo!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Sloth, Umbral Cat*

Umbra Cat leans down against the bench though certainly looks a bit perplexed. "Are you...really just some random civilian that wandered in here? How'd you get past the guards?" she offers, only growing more perplexed as she looks up to the rooftops. "Or those...now that I think about it. They shot me out of the sky when I tried to swoop in. I don't know about you but I don't like getting shot at and I don't like my chances. I can get us both up there, or I can sneak us back in. I'll follow your lead."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While you don't know it, she's a villain. She gets Influence over you and she's trying to use it. She's appealing to your, admittedly, low heroic ideals. Savior up and Freak down or roll to reject please.


*Witchfinder*


Hopes are so rarely backed up by reality. The good news is your teleportation works, you appear in a warehouse a few buildings down. The better news is that most of the hostages are here, bound up and off to one side of the wall. The bad news however is that where there are hostages, there are guards. There's a lot of variables in play here. Perhaps if your team hadn't rushed in, they wouldn't be on alert. Perhaps if you'd teleported to the small office where you see Knight Prime through a small viewing window, you'd be able to end this quickly. Sadly, none of those things happened. What happens next isn't too surprising with all that said. A person suddenly appearing in the room gets an immediate shout from one of the Monsoon Knights and soon enough you're surrounded and at sword point. What do you do?


*Livewire, Sunbird*

The moment of surprise doesn't last long. Between both your sudden appearances, there's that one moment of calm before it all kicks off. The bolts of lightning from Livewire crackle on impact but the weapons seem only blackened. While no one's there to man them, the weapons seem to still be operational. Livewire however gets fire in return, several of the Knights rallying and opening fire with their rifles. Livewire is certainly fast enough to dodge, but who likes getting shot at? Meanwhile the panels zoom in on Sunbird's kick, all going smoothly until the Knight captain moves with surprising skill. With deft motion, the captain catches Sunbird's leg and with a twist they're flung from the roof into the plaza below rather ungracefully. Not a great start to your competition. 

*Spoiler: Livewire OOC*
Show

Mark a Condition, no one likes to get shot at

*Spoiler: Sunbird OOC*
Show

Mark a Condition, no one likes being thrown from a roof.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Firebrand's breaks into a laugh as the Knights that had been crewing the gun start advancing on her. "That's more like it!"

Hoping from foot to foot for a moment, Firebrand lets the group advance on her. Keeping her form loose she waits for the first Knight to lunge at her. The spear coming for her found only empty air as she darted to the side. Ignoring the off-balance knight for now, Firebrand drops into a roll, the clang of two swords swinging into the ground where she was mere moments ago filling the air. Firebrand swings her leg out before she rises back up and kicks one of the sword-wielding Knights, sending them staggering forward a couple of steps and giving her enough space to finish rising.

Not wanting to give any more time for an opening than she needs to, Firebrand catches the haft of the spear as it came back toward her. Forcing it upward with one hand, she brings her other elbow down onto it, breaking the weapon in two. Giving the now disarmed Knight a wink, she dodges around him and launches controlled blasts of fire at the two sword-wielding Knight's weapons, aiming to make them too hot to keep hold of.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 12 for a Direct Engage, going with Resist/Avoid Blows and Take Something From Them (in this case, their weaponry). I'm hoping I'm good to treat the group of knights as one entity? If I'm not, I'll just disarm the one Knight and worry about the rest in my next post.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential: 1 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


"...are you kidding--****ing useless," Sloth groans, pulling their hood further down on their head. She didn't even know if they were a civilian and yet she was _conscripting_ them? 

_Envy's right, heroes *are* useless..._ they think to themself.

As much as they loathe the direct approach to any problem, _sneaking_ requires so much more effort. There's the slower pace, the constant attention to every little detail, the constant pressure of being found out...yeah, no, sneaking is not great.

Direct approach it is.

"Ok, look...I can take a bullet from one of these things, but I don't want to. And I doubt I could take two or three. I might be able to..." they sigh and roll their eyes exasperatedly. "...take care of the guys in the turrets if you can get me up there...if you really don't think just flying up and _punching them_ would be the right move..." they shoot her a dry look.

Yeah, they were totally getting conscripted. They sigh yet again and rise agonizingly slowly to a kneel in preparation.

"Whenever you're ready, Captain Stupendous..." they mutter.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Rejecting - not because she's a villain but because she's telling me to (ugh) _do things_...the nerve.

Reject [2d6] = 5, marking potential and Insecure, because she's making me feel like I should (ugh) _do things_.

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



Well, the good news was that he was, in fact, in the area with the hostages. The bad news is he apparently brought the entirety of the interior guards on him. Their leader looked to be pretty close by, though, so that was one option. Plus, this at least meant that if the team broke through the outer defenses they would face less resistance while infiltrating. If he could just keep everyones attention for a while, cause some problems, he could still turn this around into a totally successful mission.

*Heeey there, guys. Long time no see. Been, what, a couple months since we all saw each other?* he said, feigning some familiarity to try and lower their guard while he thought. *Guess HQ wasnt paying you all enough, huh? Thats fair. I mean, youre all doing some impressive work out there, got a whole defensive line set up and everything, definitely not the work of some two-bit mercs.*

For a moment he thought about teleporting again to try and go after Knight Prime, but probably too risky in this situation. That could be saved for when the team gets here.

*As I think you all learned, though, Ive unfortunately gotten stuck with a bunch ofoverenthusiastic heroes. Last I saw they were beating up your outside team, so probably only a matter of time till they come in. But, obviously, much harder to go around punching stuff with hostages around, so I figured I could serve as an intermediary with you all and the outside negotiators. You get an extra, probably higher valued hostage and who has enough pull to get the superheroes to back off for a moment, they get someone who can keep an eye on the hostages and confirm their status. Sound like a deal?*

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


He is attempting to provoke the guards to calm down and let him serve as an intermediary in talking with the police and his team (for now, at least; gotta buy some time where he can think without a bunch of pointy stuff in his face). Rolled an 8 (1+6 + 1 from Superior).

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Firebrand*

We get a few action panels, firebolts flying wildly as weapons break, any strong defense from the Knights stopped pretty much out the gate from the fire flinger. The fight is mostly out of the Knights stationed at one of the front points, none daring to move to the weapon. Any cover they might have got likewise seems to not be forthcoming, a small bit of comfort that the other Knights at least have some loyalty to one another. With this point locked down, Firebrand, what do you do?


*Sloth, Umbral Cat*

Umbral Cat seems unbothered with the resistance, almost amused even. "It'll be _fun_. Don't you like fun?" she asks playfully, taking a step back. With a flick of her hands, the shadows slowly draw in, forming a pack of cats, their eyes aglow with teal energy, before the pair are swept up. It's an odd sensation, as if unseen hands grab you Sloth and lift you to the rooftops of the remaining tower where Livewire and Sunbird are not, giving you a clear view that your whole team has finally arrived. The knights at this point, like all the others before, draw weapons and advance, clearly intent on remaining standing unlike the one across the way that falls to Firebrand. 


*Witchfinder*

With the other points seeming to be fairly mopped up, the Knight Witchfinder has addressed seems to consider before offering a nod. *"Alright, you come and your friends back off"* he shouts down, the few alongside him hoping down off their perch though one still mans the strange weapon they've put up.

----------


## SkipperChips

*Livewire
Conditions: Insecure
Potential: 1/5*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0
Freak: 1
Savior: -1
Superior: 2
Mundane: 1



*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.


Livewire is indeed fast enough to skirt around the volley of shots the Knights sling her way, but the feeling still stings. She hadn't done _anything_ to that weird turret thing! And here they were, shooting at her like she was just another two-bit hero for them to trample! Sure, Sunbird wasn't doing _that_ much better, but this was no way to start off their competition. She needed to regain the upper hand. But in order to do _that,_ she'd need a distraction. Luckily for her, they had a pretty fiery one just across the square.

Cracks of lightning dot the next panel as Livewire zips over to Firebrand's position, throwing her arm around the other girl and shooting her a conspiratorial grin. "Heyyy, Smolder, how's it going? Looks like you got things pretty handled over here. But ya know what'd be _real_ cool? See that big guy over there?" She jerks a thumb at the Knight Captain. "Sunny's not exactly having the best time with him. If you ask me, you'd look really cool if you went over there and helped her out with it, really turn up the heat. And before you say anything, yeah, I know, you're hot- cause you're Firebrand, you're not cold, it's like your whole thing, but c'mon, can't you be both?" Livewire's face sparks as she reins in her tongue. Hopefully she hadn't noticed her little slip there, and she'd still hop in to give the distraction she needed. After all, what makes saving the day even more impressive? _Even more chaos!_

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show

Aiming for potentially a Provoke for Firebrand to get involved? Might not need a roll though, probably up to Firebrand's player.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak +1
Danger +1
Savior 0
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth accepts the lift stoically, yawning a bit as they are hefted up. With their new perspective, though, they get a better glimpse at what all the hubbub was when they arrived.

"Are you kidd--they're already here! I could have let them do the work!" they groooan, rounding on the advancing knights. "Look, you guys are actually working on my last nerve, and I don't have words for how hard it is to piss me off...so why don't you just chill out and realize this thing is done?" they mutter, just...standing there as they approach, as ever letting their aura handle the heavy lifting. Sure beats throwing a punch. Just _watching_ Firebrand is _exhausting_.

While their aura is doing its work, though, using the slow, cautious advance of the guard to their advantage, they turn to the nearby turret. 

_Hmmm..._

As the knights slow down, their feet feeling heavier and heavier with each step, Sloth glances back.

"Hey, you guys don't mind if I check this thing out, do you? Didn't think so..." they say as they hop up to the controls of the turret, seeing if they can't use it to disable the other turrets...and maybe a few overzealous guards that might still be left.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Unleash +0 = 7 (temporary or unstable)

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Firebrand looks up, starting to turn from the defeated knights around her as Livewire arrives and casually drapes an arm over her. "Heh, what's up Sparkles?"

She follows Livewire's gesture, taking in the fight between Sunbird and the Captain. She nods to herself at her teammates suggestion. "Sounds good to me." She shoots Livewire a grin, "I'll keep it loud, keep their eyes on me. Witchfinder went in to get the hostages out, see if you can help him..?"

With a new target in her sights, Firebrand takes off down the inside of the make-shift barricade. A series of panels show her racing toward the Knight Captain. Once close enough, she fires off a quick bolt of fire and yells to her teammate, "Hey! Sunny! Livewire said you could use a hand!"

Once close enough, she vaults herself up and off a fence, finding her way up on top of the building in a quick scramble up the side of the building. Pausing just a moment to properly take in the Captain on the roof, she ducks in close and weaves inside his guard to land a flurry of ki-infused blows on the Captain's armour. The assault was more reckless than she might normally attempt, but she needed to keep their eyes on her, and it might give her the chance to disarm the Knight.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled another 10 for a direct engage. This time choosing to create an opportunity and take the Captain's weapon from them. It's no fun if there's never any danger, after all.

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



*Great, perfect! Im sure we can get this worked out in no time,* he says, totally in control of the situation of being surrounded by a bunch of guards. Without a bunch of swords at his throat, then, he could actually take a moment to relax and see what was going on around here.

The biggest eyesore was the weapon someone was manning. There were still the hostages, though, and the broader question of what the actual end goal was. With only so much time to gather information before it was time to play negotiator, hed have to go for the most useful thing. Considering it was probably only incredible luck he convinced them to not immediately gut him or put him with the hostages, probably best not to push it.

_Alrighty then, weird looking weapon, what exactly are you supposed to do?_ he thought to himself as he tried to gather whatever context clues he could.

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Rolled 9 for Assess the Situation (6+2+1). Guess asking What here is the biggest threat?.

----------


## Astus

Sunbird

*Conditions:* Angry
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1
Freak: +0
Saviour: +2
Superior: +1
Mundane: -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Get Off My Cloud:* Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a
miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
- rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
- temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
- clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
- make a demand of them

*Go Your Own Way:* When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

*Toms Diner:* Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.


The panel opens with Sunbird pulling herself up from the plaza ground, irritation burning in her eyes. Of course she had to get the most competent Knight here, and just when she thought that she'd finally mastered that kick her father taught her. Now she _really_ to take this guy down, she wouldn't be satisfied otherwise. "Ok big guy, I'm just warming up. Let's do that again!" Sunbird cracks her knuckles then we see a series of panels of Sunbird leaping and jumping back up to the rooftop, her athletic grace a complete contrast to how she fell. In her head she was running through every move her father taught her to figure out the best approach. Hearing Firebrand, Sunbird turned her head to greet her team mate. Hey Fire! Good to see you're here too! Live must have shown pity since our competition isn't going well. Not that I'd ever turn down your help Fire." She said with a flirty wink.

Once they reached the Captain, we see a panel zoomed in on Sunbird's eyes. Anger at her previous failure and determination to make up for it burning in them. Firebrand's presence just motivated her more, Livewire had made a mistake if she still wanted to win their little competition. Sunbird ducked and weaved under the Captain's blows as she worked in tandem with her fiery teammate. When Firebrand pummelled the Captain's armour, she took the chance to duck down and sweep his legs from under him. It was only fair he took a fall too. Sunbird hoped her dad would be impressed when she told him later, and more importantly that Firebrand was impressed right now. That would absolutely make up for her mistake before.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I rolled a 10 for Directly Engage, so Sunbird is avoiding his blows and surprising the Captain. She's not messing around this time. Also that was definitely a flirt with Firebrand XD

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Insecure
Potential: 1/5


*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.


Livewire grins as Firebrand runs off to help Sunbird. "Save some hostages, huh? Yeah, I can do that. No sweat." The next panel shows her conspicuously absent, a crackling trail leading towards the building hiding the Knight Prime. Livewire's voice, dripping with sarcasm, echoes from within, her speech bubble trailing out the now-open doors. "Hey, come on, guys! You can't just keep people locked up like this! You gotta give 'em fresh air, sunshine, the works! Here, let me help."

In rapid succession, we get a few more panels, each depicting Livewire standing beside Firebrand and Sunbird with her hands on a bewildered civilian's shoulders. Sparking afterimages stretch out in both directions, while the one in the middle snarks in her teammates' general direction.

"You mean these hostages?"

"I think I've got -"

"- this under control -"

"- and dare I say those fists of yours seem to be handling that Knight _magnificently._"

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

Sounds like a Defend, from OOC conversations?

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Sloth, Umbral Cat: Rooftops*

The wave of exhaustion moving over the Knights takes hold, the pair fighting off yawns even as they continue to move sluggishly forward. Seems these boys are made of tougher stuff than the last group. They're still not moving fast enough to stop you from taking a look at the turret but given how they're handling it, it's not clear how long that's going to last. For their part, Umbral Cat seems happy to watch from the sidelines, fairly wary of the weapon.

_"I don't know if you should be messing with that."_ she offers nervously, motioning to the ground. _"Laid me out pretty handily with just a single shot. With how you're moving around, it might take you out of the picture permanently. Are you even good with tech?"_

The weapon seems fairly easy to operate, a few buttons for various settings, the language not one you recognize however. There doesn't seem to be any sort of on/off switch though there does seem to be a key...or at least something that looks like a key...you'd find for a car.


*Firebrand, Sunbird: Same Verse, as Good as the First*

A few panels follow along with Firebrand until they've joined their troubled companion on the other roof. In a flash, the menacing enemies have their weapons blown from their hands, giving a clear window for several more action shots of Sunbird landing their leg sweep free from reprisal. The Knight Captain falls hard, armor clanging against the roof. With their Captain defeated, the others (now disarmed) seem to have no more fight in them, putting their hands up in surrender. Seems you two make a good team! What are you going to do now?



*Witchfinder, Livewire, Knights: A Whole Mess of Trouble*

With your teammates seemingly working against your intent, or at least finishing up before the Knights can coordinate with one another, it's hard to get a read on the weaponry. There was, when you arrived on the scene, high pitched noises that seemed out of place but with the guns deactivated it'd be hard to piece those things together. You're not given much time, as you're marched off into the building where the other hostages are, to get a good look at them either though it seems fate has an answer delivered by none other than Livewire.

Winding back a few panels, we see Livewire dash off from the rooftops, a few blurs as they start moving about the buildings looking for civilians, finding them huddled in the back of the shop and then rescuing one, plucked from random. The panels sync up then, just as Livewire races ahead of Witchfinder and the Knights to settle on none other than Knight Prime.

Credit where it's due, the leader of the Monsoon Knights is a fair bit sharper and prepared than his comrades, the first hostage disappearing signaling that the fights up top weren't much of an obstacle for the heroes that showed up. Planted in front of the door with the strange sonic drill, Knight Prime lets loose with a powerful blast of sound directly into Livewire as they slip into the building for a second run. The room shakes as sonic energy blasts out from the weapon, answering the question posed by Witchfinder. If Knight Prime has such tech, it's just as likely that the guns and the associated weird noises are linked. With those weapons knocked out and a hostage already taken, it's unlikely Knight Prime is going to be much in the mood for answering questions. 

*Spoiler: Witchfinder*
Show

The answer is Knight Prime, if it's not clear

*Spoiler: Livewire*
Show

Roll to take a Powerful Blow please.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



The fighting, yet again, was over before Firebrand had really had a chance to warm up. She was starting to think these knights weren't all they were cracked up to be. Still, at least she was getting to show off to her friends. With the Captain down, she offers Sunbird a fist-bump of victory. "Nice work, Sunny, now-" She's interrupted by the echoing boom of another sonic blast, this time from within the makeshift camp.

"... Huh..." She tilts her head, looking over at Sunbird with a grin, "Sounds like we're not done yet. I'd offer to race you there, but I'm not Livewire and you can fly, so, any chance of a lift?"

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth is all too aware that this batch of knights seems to have resisted their ability moreso than the last ones, but they continue to examine the turret, even against Aqua Cat's nervous reluctance, and it becomes immediately apparent why after a moment...when they swivel the entire turret around and point it right at the shambling knights.

"Oh, I dunno," they say with a dry, almost bored look. "I think it looks like it'll work just fine...but I'm totally willing to test it out on you jokers, unless you wanna stand the **** down."

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Provoke = 8

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Afraid, Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.


The _THUD_ of the sonic drill accompanies the smashing of wood and glass as Livewire is hurled through the doors of the shop. She rolls to a stop in the middle of the courtyard, reeling as she staggers to her feet. "Ow ... how'd he see me coming? That's- that can't be legal, right?" Her attention practically recoils from the broken doorway, the drill's thrumming pulse still resonating in her spine. Thankfully, her teammates are still here to take the next shot. "Hey! Smolder! Sunny! What're ya just standin' around for!? Come on, there're still people in there! I'll- I'll back you up!"

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



He watches as Livewire is blasted out of the building into the courtyard. From the sound of things, though, it seems that the rest of the team was going to be here soon, and with Knight Prime alreadywell, primed with a weapon, he was really doubting hed have the ability to set up any meaningful negotiations. If they were going to get through this, they were going to have to try and just end it as soon as possible.

*Well, sorry, but it looks like the teams not really in a negotiating mood,* he says, stepping forward and activating his staff. 

He appeared behind Knight Prime and their gun, and since he didnt quite have the momentum for a full on tackle or something he instead went for simply whacking them with his staff. Hopefully the whole action would provide enough of a distraction the rest of the team could make their way in, too.

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Roll Directly Engage: 2d6+0 = 4+3 = 7

Thinking hes trying to create an opportunity for his allies by distracting Knight Prime enough in close-combat to not be manning the big sonic gun.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Firebrand, Sunbird, Sloth, Umbral Cat: Down* 

As Livewire skids into the courtyard, the Knights facing down the last cannon throw down their arms. It's pretty obvious they know exactly how the weapon works and while Sloth's...sloth-ness seems to have dulled their movements it certainly hasn't dulled their mental faculties. Any offers of trips down to the court yard, back up, or otherwise however are short lived. With a sudden jolt, the court yard and most of the building fronts tremble, shake and then descend into the earth. Knights scramble, flinging themselves from the tops of the buildings for safety, the weapons fall into the hole and darkness below. What do you all do?


*Livewire, Witchfinder, Knight Prime: Down As Well*

The source isn't hard to find for why the ground under the shopping complex gives way, as the panels move into the building. Knight Prime takes the blow, staggering back and away from the wall where the hostages have been kept on the other side. It's not a blow hard enough to make him drop the gun, which you find out the hard way as the high pitched whine of the weapon pierces the air. It is enough to make the blast not aim true however, the resulting blast piercing into the ground near enough from the hole the Knight was making. For a moment, it seems all is well but as the ground starts to quake and tremble, it seems that last full powered blast is all the Knight needed. The ground buckles and shakes and then falls.

Knight Prime and his Knights go plummeting down as the front of the building and Witchfinder follows. Thankfully the rest of the building with the hostages do not follow, the room exposed but the hostages safe. The panels follow Knight Prime, somehow landing on the top of the rubble, disarmed at last in the murk beneath the streets. 

*Spoiler: Witchfinder*
Show

Take a Condition from your fall



*Elsewhere*

Panels fade to sound effects, a pounding base, dull at first but as the panels reveal the interior of a night club, the source of the music is apparent. Large speakers boom out whatever trendy electronica is on the dance charts, throngs of barely clothed party goers clog up the dance floor. This is not where the panels end, instead moving to a quieter office behind the party. The office is a less chaotic affair, a large desk, a few comfortable chairs, a drinks cabinet. All the trappings of civility interposed against a zoo of flesh.

Almont Ducard is sat behind the desk, another figure lurking behind and to the side. The Sin, dressed immaculately compared to their compatriot. They're not alone however, the other seats occupied by two young women, no older than the team. We get a page for each. The first, a name emblazoned as Hydra, dressed in a dark green hoodie and ripped jeans, acrid smoke effects highlighting their name plate. The second, High Society, is dressed in a San Fransapporo High uniform, glasses perched at the end of an elegant nose, dark hair kept loose, shocks of blue running throughout.

*"And to what do I owe this visit? I was informed that our services wouldn't be necessary for this particular job?"* Pride offers, the viewer catching the meeting somewhere in the middle. The Sin's tone is kept at a usual register, friendly, unobtrusive.

"Things have changed. The Knights are all over the news, they mucked things up. We need someone who can be discreet and that's your job." Hydra offers, fingers tapping against the chair in aggitation, eyes darting to High Society, as if looking for...something. Approval? Confirmation? The other girl remains silent.

*"So you want us to clean up the mess the people you gave the job to caused and to take over? A lesser person would be wounded, both by being skipped over and at the low offer for more work. I trust your boss has ideas to soothe my wounded pride?"*

The young girls exchange looks before High Society places an envelope on the table. "That should cover any wounds you've received and then some and our boss is willing to negotiate further compensation _once_ you've secured the grave site." Hydra offers alongside the envelope, fingers rapping further steccato against the arms of the chair. "If that's not enough th..."

Pride raises a hand, smiling brightly as Hydra falls silent. "That is compensation enough. We'll begin work right away. If that's our business concluded, might I offer a drink on the house and a waiver of the cover charge? That is, if you young ladies have nothing else to do today." Both young ladies stand, High Society shaking her head quickly as Hydra speaks for the both of them. "No thanks, being here for as long as we were is enough. We'll be in touch and I think we both know...don't screw this up." 

The panels remain on Pride and their other guest as the two ladies leave, the Sin turning to their compatriot with a sigh. *"I believe that means you're up, Gluttony."*

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Firebrand arrives at the scene of the fighting just in time to see Livewire forcibly ejected from the building she'd been pulling hostages from. Concern is written large across her face as she disentangles herself from Sunbird and sets foot on the ground, though her worries are dispelled as Livewire calls out to the both of them. "Glad you're ok, Sparkles. Hang back if you need to, that looked like it hurt."

Heading into the building, Firebrand only manages a few steps before the powerful sonic blast rocks the ground beneath her, the shockwave enough to make her lose her balance and topple gracelessly over. With the floor then giving way and collapsing into a sinkhole, her eyes widen as she spots Witchfinder plummeting down alongside one of the Knights.

"*COLIN!*"

Scrambling back to her feet, Firebrand rushes for the freshly opened hole and leaps over the edge. Doing her best to focus her ki, a series of panels show her alternating between grabbing onto exposed rebar and concrete and shooting off jets of flame to slow her descent to a safer, albeit still fast, descent. As she lands a close up shows her hands and arms have suffered some minor scrapes, and what would likely become bruises in a few hours, but she is largely unscathed. Shooting the fallen Knight a wary glance, she hurries over to Witchfinder, dropping into a crouch next to him. "Hey, you good? Can you stand?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Continuing Firebrand's streak, rolled an *11* to Unleash on the Discord. Unless a different roll is called for, I think that means she gets down the hole without trouble? As ever, let me know if she needs to have rolled something else.

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Afraid, Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.


Livewire puffs up at Firebrand's suggestion, growling under her breath. "I'm not _that_ hurt! I just wanted to give you guys a chance to save some people-" Her protestations are interrupted by the earthshaking *CRASH* of the street giving way. She stands in dumbstruck silence as the ground opens up, the only sound being her coughing from the dust in the air. Was that big sonic cannon capable of _this?_ The thought made her even more scared of getting shot with it again, but it also gave her an idea. A quick peek over the side of the sinkhole confirmed her suspicions - Knight Prime was unarmed and laid out on the ground. Oh, and so was Witchfinder. Eh, he was probably fine. She'd seen him take worse. And hey, if he wanted to keep talking big about 'keeping up with responsibilities' and 'not giving up when the going gets rough', maybe he could practice what he preached.

"Hang on, I'm coming down!" With a flash of lightning, she bolts - heh - down the side of the sinkhole, the panel showing her trail weaving through rocks and outcroppings of steel pipes to reappear beside Firebrand and Witchfinder. "I _don't_ need to hang back, and- and _don't call me Sparkles!_" In another flash, she darts over to the prone Knight Prime, flopping herself down to sit on his chest and shoot him a cocky smirk. "Hope you didn't think you were mighty, cause oh boy have you fallen. Now while we're here, mind telling me what you needed that _thing_ for? Hey, if you cooperate, maybe I can put in a good word with- I dunno, whoever's gonna show up to haul your butt to jail. Maybe they'll give you a nicer cell. After all, you've already lost - not much left to lose, is there?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm thinking I'd like to *provoke (rolled 10)* Knight Prime into telling us why he brought a sonic drill capable of caving in an entire street to a newly-built shop square.

----------


## Astus

Sunbird

*Conditions:* Angry
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1
Freak: +0
Savior: +2
Superior: +1
Mundane: -1



*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

 Get Off My Cloud: Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a
miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
make a demand of them

Go Your Own Way: When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

Toms Diner: Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.


Sunbird was internally celebrating until Firebrand shook them out of their thoughts. "Sure thing Fire! Let's getting going th.." We see a panel of what causes Sunbird to trail off which is the building collapsing. The next panel is Sunbird flying forward to look at the new sinkhole, bright leathers notable against the rubble. Trying to see if any of her teammates are caught up on this sudden mess. Really hoping they're not, while fearing they are. An expression of worry showing despite her attempt to conceal it. The concern was very real though, as Sunbird tried to think positively.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I got a 10 for for Assess the Situation so I'll ask what here can I use to help my teammates that fell in and what here is the greatest danger.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*ItÂs a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMÂs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth is feeling pretty good about themself, smirking a bit at Umbral Cat, even allowing themself a little bit of a smug look--

*RUMBLE*

Sloth stops, blinking.

"...I didn't touch ****..."

And the rooftop begins to crumble beneath them, causing Sloth to grip tightly onto the only semi-stable object nearby: the turret. They've fallen before, of course, even been in a building that collapsed once or twice, so being _on top_ of said building is a definite improvement to that unwelcome state of affairs...but it's still a pain. It's like that thing you've done that you hated. You know you'll survive, but it's not going to be fun for anyone involved.

"Get them off of here!" Sloth shout without thinking to their flying tag-along, pointing wildly at the nights at the at the knights as they grab onto the turret, hoping the small structure of the thing will, at the very least, provide _some_ protection from what's going to come.

"Swear to god if I find out those idiots had something to do with this..." they grumble as gravity takes hold.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.



The good news was he did, in fact, hit the guy. The bad news was basically everything that came after that. The weapon went off, blasting holes everywhere, and apparently destabilized the building enough to send them all plummeting down a hole. He was already tumbling down before he had a chance to teleport, getting caught up in all the rubble. It took a moment for him to reorient himself, coughing up dust in the process.

Just as he was starting to get up, Firebrand was by his side asking if he was okay.

*Yeah, yeah, Im alright,* he says, giving a few more coughs to finish clearing up his lungs. He could feel a tug on his cape, suggesting it was stuck under a rock. Well, that was what the easy detachment was for. Once things were secured he could come back and get it. Still, it was just one more bit of annoyance on an attack that just went all kinds of belly up.

_Way to go, Witchfinder. You couldnt disarm the bad guy, and now look at all this property damage. Bet one of the hostages probably got hurt too, and now you had to go and get rescued by your teammates._

He stands up, brushes himself off, and tries to suppress any remaining look of annoyance on his face as he watches Livewire sit down on the enemy.

*Careful, there, Livewire. We should probably get some actual restraints on them before we start with all the gloating.*

Proper procedure first, then gloating, then obviously the important part.

*And once thats done, we can probably do a little interrogation before everyone else shows up.*

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*The Team, Knight Prime and Umbra Cat: The Bottom*


Be you hovering over the gaping pit, hanging from turrets or at the bottom of said pit, the hostage situation is at the very least resolved. A flood of civilians rushes out the backdoor of the building and into the waiting arms of the cops that have the place surrounded. Giant gaping pits are outside their pay grade however so don't expect them to rush in and give any of you big shot heroes a hand. Unfortunately a giant gaping hole is probably not what the developers of this nice new hotspot in Karakuri were hoping for and while you're not the cause...you're certainly going to get some of the blame.

The panels descend, alongside several of our heroes, to the bottom. This isn't some random sinkhole, something like that really couldn't exist in Karakuri Town. A hole will inevitably lead to one of the many now defunct tram-lines that crisscross the once dead city's underbelly, a gamble if it would be flooded, filled with ghosts and demons or both. With the cleansing of the city and the return of civilization to the city's shores the vast and cavernous tunnel you've all fallen into is at least dry and demon free. If it weren't for the piles of rubble and the twenty foot drop it might even be pleasant down here. Also not much of a trap considering the rest of the team and their powers.

The panels inch in further as Livewire settles on Knight Prime's chest, who probably wasn't going anywhere any time soon anyway what with the several story drop in heavy armor. A laugh, brittle and weak, escapes the villain's helmet though they make no real move to push the wily teen off his chest. *"Why would I cut a deal with you? We haven't lost yet, what we were digging for's exposed and I've still got back up to go and get it. I'm exactly where I need to be."*

As if on cue, the panels zoom up to where Sloth hangs precariously, the Knights also not having a great time of it on the slanting roof. Umbra Cat however seems quite at home on the near vertical incline. "Oh! Are you talking to me?" she asks as Sloth calls for help, slowly goat-walking her way over to the teetering sound cannon. With a kick, she sends the sound cannon and presumably Sloth over the edge before disappearing in a puff of smoke. It's a short hop as she reappears near one edge of the tunnels down below, taking a bow. "You've been wonderful Knight but I think this is where we part ways. Have fun with the heroes." She then takes off down into the darkness.

*Mission Start*
- Keep collateral to a minimum
*- Find out why the Knights have taken this move
- Save civilians* 

*Mission Critical*
- Stop Umbra Cat 

*Spoiler: Sunbird*
Show

If it's not clear, Knight Prime is in the greatest danger, and the team should be able to get themselves out of the sinkhole on their own or with the help of flyers and speedsters that the team has on hand.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth had even made the mistake, shortly before Umbra Cat reveals her true colors, of reaching out for help...only for their eyes to open imperceptibly wider as a super boot sends them teetering over the edge.

As they hang there for just a moment in frame, they sigh...and in the next frame, as they and their safety turret plummet three stories down, they are replaced in-frame by a text box saying "...knew I shoulda stayed in bed..."

Cut to the rest of the team on the bottom of the sinkhole, wrapping up with the supposed ringleader of the supposed hostage situation, talking amongst each other how best to close out another 10/10, 5-Star Heroic Rescue (tm)...

...next frame, a turret with a Sloth comes crashing down in the background with a streaming word bubble following them down with censored out wingdings font, leaving the actual stream of curses to the reader's imagination.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Take a Powerful Blow: 7 - You struggle past the pain; mark two conditions (Sloth is *angry* and feels both stupid and *guilty* for trusting Umbra Cat)

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



As Livewire joins the rest of her team in the pit and declares her intent to fight, there's a close-up panel of Firebrand in the background looking up in surprise. Her friend's declaration left her feeling a measure of embarrassment, she hadn't been intending to irritate Kaylee. Witchfinder's response helped get her head back in the game. She rises to a standing position alongside him and watches the Knight warily. The abrupt arrival of Umbra Cat caught her off-guard.

"There's another one?" Scowling, Firebrand launches herself forward to chase after the rapidly disappearing new arrival, calling out to her team as she ran past them, "You guys keep an eye on the Knight! Livewire, you with me?" The panels show a close up of her face-on, the team in the background slightly out of focus as she runs after Umbra Cat. The plummeting Sloth along with the turret they were clinging to visible in frame mere moments from hitting the ground. 

Despite her own athleticism, it quickly became apparent that Firebrand wasn't gaining any significant ground on her quarry. Her face set in a grimace as she focuses, Firebrand begins to jump as she runs, flinging her hands out behind herself as she fired out jets of flame to propel herself forward through the air. The bounding leaps enable her to close the distance as she vaults over Umbra Cat and skids to a halt in front of her, raising her hands into a fighting stance as she does. "That's as far as you go, howsabout you and I head back up and we'll talk about what you were looking to get from blowing a hole in the ground..?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 12 to Unleash letting Firebrand use her flames to boost herself fast enough to catch up to Umbra Cat. There is, of course, no obligation for her team to listen to her directions.

Also marked 1 potential because Birthdays are a thing Kyle likes to reward.

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Afraid, Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.


Livewire jumps to her feet, the smirk on her face twisting into a grimace. She had all the cards here, not this ... pile of armor! Why was _he_ snarking at _her_ like that? "No way I'm just leaving this bag of bolts alone! There's still something he's not telling us!" In a flash, the next panel shows a bolt of lightning in Kaylee's hand, leveled at Knight Prime's nose."What _exactly_ were you here for? What were you planning on doing with it? And what's _she_ got to do with all this anyway? Come on, speed it up, I'm getting impatient!" Her foot taps next to the knight's head, the sparking blur casting a pale glow onto his helmet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Maybe a *pierce*? That's what I was aiming for, but I'm not 100% sure it fits.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential:[/COLOR] 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


From the smoldering ruin where the turret and Sloth crashed down, a squiggly voice bubble appears, "...don't worry, I'm fine..." Sloth grumbles, finally clawing their way out of the wreck. "I'd be even more fine if someone went to get the you-know-what that played me...I'd consider it a personal favor if you pushed her off something very high as well..." they cough, spitting out dust.

"Someone mind telling me what the hell you guys dragged me into _this time_? Or is this just the H-E-R-O gig at its best?"

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Firebrand, Umbra Cat: Down the Tunnel*

Firebrand's flight takes them flaming down the former corridor, face to face with the now revealed foe that is Umbra Cat. Here where the sunlight is dim, the villainess seems slightly less worried than one generally ought to be when facing down someone like Firebrand even as they skid to a halt. "It was only supposed to be a little hole until you and your friends showed up but here we are." Umbra Cat taunts, taking a step back and away from Firebrand with her hands up. "I'm afraid I have a date down this tunnel though, how about we talk then? In the meantime, why don't you and your friends learn to play nice with my pets?"

From the shadows two large panther-like forms draw forth, wispy and thin though their razor sharp claws look real and dangerous enough. Both charge Firebrand, snarling and hissing as Umbra Cat dashes down the corridor once more, descending further into the darkness. 


*Livewire and the Rest, Knight Prime: Bottom of the Hole*

Knight Prime doesn't budge as lightning and feet threaten them, probably a wise move considering the danger posed by both.* "They buried this place. Don't you think it's weird that everything else got cleaned up enough to use but they're building new tunnels for the Azure Way? Do these tunnels look in bad enough shape not to reuse?"* The tone to the question is rhetorical. Even with a giant sonic cannon blasting a hole into them, the former rail tunnels look none the worse for wear now the water and ghosts are gone. 

*"It's because the Kusanagi got'em. After Eibon was defeated, and the city was cleansed. They knew something was down here..."* The panels then leave our teammates, following after Umbra Cat. Panel after panel shows darkness, eyes and vague shapes following along, afterimages...things that once were but were no longer...until she breaks into sunlight. The room is large, circular, it's function a mystery covered over by craftsman. The ceiling above has a large glass skylight, the walls plastered over. A small walkway, which Umbra stands upon, lines a larger lake and at its center a small island covered over in grass. Two trees, their boughs twisted into a single thing, stand proud and thriving over a statue whiter than alabaster, seemingly crafted from light itself with its shine. A beautiful woman, her eyes turned to the sky above, her feet bare, the grass threading around delicate toes and winding up curved ankles as if the statue itself was grown from the very earth and soil. A text box hangs on the next pages, a double spread showing a shot of the entire large room from a birds eye perspective. *"They knew the Seeds of Darkness were planted here."
*

The panels return to Knight Prime, a shot of his masked face, reflecting Livewire's own angry visage back at them, the next panel, its own owner's face obscured.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



Firebrand scowls as Umbra Cat ignores her attempt at ending things peacefully. She starts to chase after the shadow-empowered woman with a yell of "Hey! _Hey!_" before having to quickly come to a halt as her route is cut off by one of the two shadow beasts. The viewpoint changes to an overhead panel, now showing Firebrand carefully watching both of the beasts. The light from her flaming fists casts a warm circle on the ground around her, the two shadows cast from the flickering light stretching out and dimming as they reach out to the darkness encroaching on her. A discrete text box appears in the corner with a chibi version of Firebrand's scowling face. The contents of the textbox are censored.

There's a beat panel as the three combatants size one another up. Then Firebrand is in motion moving toward the closer shadow-beast even as both bound toward her. Her best chance lay in taking one down ahead of the other rather than trying to fight both simultaneously. As the closer beast lept, she attempts to side-step, shifting her weight as she bought her leg around in a kick aimed at the beast's flank. With both beasts now in front of her rather than on either side, she then gives a wordless yell and uses her momentum to spin toward them and punch toward the two, fire flaring from her fist in an effort to cow them.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 10 on a Direct Engage.

Choosing to Create an Opportunity for Allies and Impress/Surprise/Frighten the Opposition

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: 0Freak: 0Savior: +2Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.

*Not in the Handbook:* When you contradict or go against the orders of a superior publicly, roll + Savior. On a miss, they check you. Expect punishment sooner rather than later. On a 7-9 they either balk or direct their frustrations at you. Take Influence over them or take +1 forward. Either way, theyll bear a grudge against you for a while. On a 10+, they admit to the wrong call. Add a Team to the Pool and clear a Condition.



And once again things started falling apart as everyone ran off to go do their own thing. Sure, chasing after another individual involved in this breakdown wasnt a bad idea, but itd be nice to have a moment to actually establish some protocol and get everyone on board first. Instead, Firebrand ran off to chase, Sloth came crashing in swearing up a storm, and Livewire was about five seconds away from electrocuting the suspect. At the very least, though, it was giving a chance for him to play the good cop in the duo.

*Hey, calm down there Livewire. Probably best we dont send a million volts of electricity through the suspect,* he says, a calming tone as he puts a hand on her shoulder to physically assert the request just a little.

That said, there was a lot of information being spilled out here. Most of it was just some of the past history of the area. Ghosts and ghouls did make people rather uneasy, even if they were technically cleansed. That last little bit, however, was some new information that was going to need some follow through. Might as well try and salvage some big news out of this disaster of a mission. He could already sense the chewing out he was going to get for all this public property damage.

*Alright, well, that sounds like something really big and important. Why dont you tell us why it was so important to get that it was worth holding this whole place hostage?*

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Rolled for Pierce the Mask, got a 3 (woo). So thatll be +1 to Potential

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


"Beg to differ...I can't think of anything I'd rather do than watch Sparkles charge this ******* up like a battery until his head pops."

Sloth is grumbling and rolling their shoulder, walking from the wreckage. Their clothes are ruffled and dirty, tattered in some places, but they seem relatively unaffected - no worse for the wear, even after falling down several stories.

"One of you jerks gonna tell me what you dragged me into this time?" they continue as they square up with their "teammates", "or'm I gonna have to play 20 questions. Gotta warn you, I'm pretty good at it."

They do not look like they are in the mood for 20 questions.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Christmas Advance: One of the various "new ability" advancements, taking "Super Strength and Durability" from the Newborn Playbook

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Firebrand, Shadow Monsters: Tunnel*

The firey display from the fighter certainly gives the shadow beasts something to think about, though kicking through the one is more like kicking soup than some physical thing. Physical or not, the light from the flames keeps the two beasts at bay, snapping and snarling as more gleaming eyes fill the darkness behind them. 


*Witchfinder and the Rest of the Team, Knight Prime: Big Hole*

*"Why don't all of you run back to your handlers and see how fast you're taken off this case."* Knight Prime shoots back, stone faced behind their metal face. *"Your threats and your connections don't mean a thing, this isn't your city...you'll see that soon enough. I'll give you some friendly advice though. Head back to the mainland and keep your nose out of this. You and your Sin friend."*

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Afraid, Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


Livewire shrugs Witchfinder's hand off her shoulder, shooting him and Sloth an annoyed frown. "Alright, I'll play. Question 1 - _don't call me Sparkles."_ She rattles off 19 more questions(?) at super-speed, the words on the page blurring and layering over each over to the point of incomprehensibility. "There, done. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go find Firebrand and those 'Seeds of Darkness'. No idea what they are, but if the Kusanagi were after 'em, they've gotta be something interesting." After a few stretches she disappears down the tunnel, her arcing trail lighting up its old stone walls.

After a few panels of Livewire running into dead ends or doubling back on her own lightning bolt, she eventually comes across Firebrand, facing off with a horde of shadowy cats. In an instant, she's everywhere, arcs of lightning filling the tunnel with a blinding light. Multiple bolts cross the space between Firebrand and the cats, barring them off from advancing even as the light assaults them from all sides. "Looks like I got here in the nick of time, huh?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling an *Unleash* for this. EDIT: Roll was a 2, let's _go_

Christmas Advance: Taking *Stop Hitting Yourself!* from the Worst Generation's Delinquent moves.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth paused when they were called out by their supposed prisoner, who was acting like anything _but_ a prisoner in that moment. It was all too easy to believe, in a situation like this, that you had won, but if there was one thing Sloth had learned from Pride and Envy and their ilk over the years, it's that dangerous, competent people never acted like they had an ace up their sleeve _unless they had an ace up their sleeve._

And all too annoyingly, villains usually did while heroes often found their hands tied.

Sloth takes a moment, meeting their supposed captive's gaze, languid brown eyes narrowed as they try to figure out which ace it was that this jerk had up _his_ sleeve...but he was a blank page, and Sloth was getting impatient.

So the question now is how to proceed...bluff?

Or find an ace of their own?

They open their mouth to tell Livewire to just go ahead and light him up...but she was already gone in a flash of light and energy.

_Exhausting._

"You seem to be arguing awful hard to convince us you're of absolutely no use," Sloth says as they approach, head high, looking down their nose, down their _chin_ at him, like they'd seen Pride do so often, "Weird play. Gonna have to let me know how that plays out for you."

They reach down, utterly ignoring Witch Hunter in that moment, grabbing him by the throat and hefting him up above their head. 

"Wanna find out what it feels like to starve to death in your sleep?" they ask with a cold edge to their usual apathetic voice. "Spoiler: It doesn't feel like anything. You'll just nod off an never wake up. Blink and your eyes won't open again. How's that feel? Knowing every blink could be your last?"

...well, at least Sloth is still giving Witch Hunter an opportunity to play good cop!

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Pierce the Mask (-2) = 1
Potential = 1/5

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



Firebrand watches the shadow beasts warily, their fight having broken down to a delicately balanced moment of respite. The slowly increasing number of eyes in the dark was a real concern, but they didn't seem willing to approach her as long as she kept the flames between them. Slowly, warily, she started backing along the tunnel toward the direction Umbra Cat had escaped to. And then Livewire burst through to join the conflict, all motion and flickering electricity. 

Her teammate's sudden arrival, as well as the rapid-fire light show, catch her off-guard and she reflexively shields her eyes, flames disappearing from her fists as she does. The lighting in the tunnel turns erratic, without the mediating effect of her flames, the flickering electricity provided inconsistent light and sharply defined shadows. Firebrand's eyes widen as she jumps to a conclusion on how this could impact the shadow beasts.

"*Kaylee!* Get back!" She reaches forward, attempting to predict where her teammate would be and tries to grab her arm to yank her to safety. At the same time, she swings her other hand back forward and attempts to recall the flame that had been holding the creatures at bay before Livewire's arrival.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 5 on a Defend, so marking potential and awaiting consequences.

Also will be taking *Teenager with Attitude* from the Ranger playbook for my Christmas advance.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Firebrand, Livewire, Trouble: Tunnel* 

The large beasts seem to absorb everything thrown at them as Livewire appears on the scene, their bodies rippling and shifting under the assault much as they did with Firebrand's own kicks and flame. The darkness behind them only seems to grow, teeth soon accompanying the many and multiplying eyes in the darkness of the tunnel beyond. With a roar, the tunnel shakes and the shadows surge forward, gutting any flames that might come to Fierbrand's hands.

The panels return to the mouth of the tunnel, in the distance we can see the rest of the team and Knight Prime and then suddenly shadows explode from the tunnel entrance like a horde of bats escaping into the night, carrying Firebrand and Livewire along with it in a torrent. Roars echo down the hallway as the shadows disappate in the sunlight streaming down from the hole but the cascade doesn't seem to be letting up.

*Spoiler: OOC Livewire and Firebrand*
Show

You already rolled your Powerful Blows.


*Sloth, Witchfinder, Sunbird, Knight Prime: Hole*

*"There are worse things than death in this world. The Truth revealed that much. I've nothing left to say to any of you heroes. You won't be apart of this when the real heroes show up anyway."* Knight Prime practically spits the words at your feet. The sound of conflict ringing down the tunnel has grown louder at this point and the sudden explosion of shadows and predatory eyes throughout the tunnels you find yourselves in are probably a sign. A sign of what, who knows, in this town. But a sign. 

*Spoiler: OOC Witchfinder, Sloth, Sunbird*
Show

Knight Prime is using his Influence on you. Roll to Reject or shift Savior down and Danger up.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



The panels tracking Firebrand's ejection from the tunnel alongside Livewire are chaotic and jumbled. Brief flashes of fire and desperate efforts to avoid getting seriously hurt give some purpose to her tumbling, though ultimately she's powerless to do more than protect herself as she's launched back into the chamber she'd first dropped into. Cradling the back of her head with her hands before she hits the ground, Firebrand finds she's fortunate enough to land on something softer than the solid rock floor she'd been expecting, though she still ends up on her back as she hits the floor.

Her attention snaps back to the tunnel entrance, tuning everything else out as she tenses ready to try and fend the shadows off again. But... "The sun..?" A glance up seems to confirm it, the raging beasts unable to enter the sunlight, "They're trapped in there, then..."

Belatedly, Firebrand realises the soft thing she'd landed on was trying to move. Glancing down, then quickly getting to her feet, she offers a hand out to Livewire, ready to help her back to her feet, "Sorry, you ok? You look red, I didn't burn you, did I?" 

She looks back to the now inaccessible tunnel, to the surrounding ones, then to her other teammates. "That lady was after something at the end of the tunnel, and she's strong enough to summon these things. No way it can be good. I'm thinking we try and head her off using one of the other tunnels, unless you guys have any suggestions..?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Potential marked for rolling a 5 on Take a Powerful Blow

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Afraid, Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 1
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 2
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


Sparks and flashes of light from within the clouds of shadows are the only indicators of Lightwire's presence in the panels documenting Firebrand's forceful removal from the railcar tunnels. A few contain bolts of lightning flying off in different directions. The last one, however, quite clearly shows her getting forcefully ejected onto the sunlit ground - just in time for Firebrand to come crashing down on top of her. Her shriek of indignation is silenced by Firebrand's back, and it's not until she finally removes herself that a word escapes Kaylee's lips.

"-OW!" Kaylee rubs her nose as she sits up. "Watch where you land next time! Your butt nearly crushed me!" Her other hand drifts up to her cheek, feeling ... was that heat? Oh god, was she- quick! Divert attention! "And- yeah, I bet you did burn me a little bit! That's gotta be why my face is all red! Those flames of yours are hot!" Avoiding Firebrand's outstretched hand, she pushes herself up to her feet, looking back towards the tunnels. "If we gotta cut her off, I'll try to find my way around her. I'm the fastest one of us here, so if anyone can do it, it's me. You guys could just follow the lightning to catch up."

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:* Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1Freak: 0Savior: +1Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.

*Not in the Handbook:* When you contradict or go against the orders of a superior publicly, roll + Savior. On a miss, they check you. Expect punishment sooner rather than later. On a 7-9 they either balk or direct their frustrations at you. Take Influence over them or take +1 forward. Either way, theyll bear a grudge against you for a while. On a 10+, they admit to the wrong call. Add a Team to the Pool and clear a Condition.



Apparently this guy was just not going to collaborate but just rant and insult them. Unfortunately, emotional regulation was something he was still kind of getting control over. Since was part of Monsoon, getting treated like this felt a little insulting, and the grimace on his face signaled pretty well that it was bothering him.

*Hey, Im a fully fledged Monsoon member, buddy. I am perfectly capable of...*

Before he could say anything else that essentially amounted to whining about his authority not being respected, the group of themselves found a wave of shadows exploding towards them from the tunnel the other two had gone down. The sunlight in their hole was apparently keeping them safe, but either they needed to get out of the hole or somehow get through to go help the others. But they also had a prisoner to deal with.

*Uggggh,* he said, face in hand as he thinks through anything.

*Of course we get a bunch of shadows attacking us when our light person is gone, and none of us got a way to clear that mess out.*

He walks back and forth as he thinks.

*Looks like were just going to have to trust Firebrand and Livewire can handle it as their powers are better suited to dealing with...that.*

He motions at the shadows.

*And well have to stay put till reinforcements arrive to deal with them.*

He motions at Knight Prime.

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Reject Influence roll failed: marked Angry, Savior Down & Danger Up

----------


## Astus

Sunbird
*Conditions:* Angry
*Potential:* 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +0
Freak: +0
Saviour: +2
Superior: +2
Mundane: -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Get Off My Cloud:* Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
-rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
-temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
-clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
-make a demand of them

*Go Your Own Way:* When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

*Toms Diner:* Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.

*Sins of the Past:* When you try to atone for the actions done by your family, roll + Savior. On a miss youve made things worse either by salting old wounds or complicating uneasy truces. On a hit, youve helped provide absolution. Either hold 1 or shift your Savior up and another Label down, your choice. Spend hold to call in a favor when you need it most. On a 10+ gain potential.


The panels zoom in on Sunbird in succession as she reels from Knight Prime's words. Then we see a thought bubble above her head, with a simple question: _"What would Dad say?_ And with that, the right advice comes to mind immediately. _"Take a deep breath, and think more clearly Aiko. You will know what to do next"_ came words in her father's soothing voice within her head. The panel shows Sunbird take a deep breath, with the following one showing her determined eyes now she knows how wrong Knight Prime is. "Oh we'll be here, and deal with this no matter what you think big guy. You're only saying that so we think you don't know anything more." Sunbird walks over to Knight Prime confidently, the panels focused on her stride. She leans down to the downed villain, her determination showing in her eyes behind the mask of her tradition. "So spill, because you're not fooling me." We saw one last panel of Sunbird standing there defiantly, the textbox above her reflecting her resolve and confidence.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Got a 7 on Reject Influence, so Sunbird will shift Superior up and Danger down as she tries to take the smart approach. The label changes are already reflected above and on her sheet. Which is then followed by a Provoke of 11 on Knight Prime, she wants him to tell everything he knows about this.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +1
Savior +1
Superior +2
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Advances:*
Christmas Advance: Added ability "super strength and durability" from the Newborn playbook



"Good thing staying put is literally my specialty," Sloth mutters, still holding Knight Prime by his neck, though their eyes flick to the waves of darkness...and their newly returned "friends" complaining about butts.

"Looks like the gang's all here," they mutter. "Seriously, someone mind telling me what you got me into this time? Still waiting for my explanation..."

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



Firebrand gives Livewire a strange look at her comments and her refusal of the hand up. She retracts her hand and nods, "Yeah, sorry. I'll be more careful next time." Turning her attention back to the shadow tunnel, then over her team, she spots Sloth for the first time. Brightening up, she gives an expansive wave and calls over "Hey! Sloth! Good to see you!"

"So! Short version, some shadow-powered chick is trying to get at something deeper in the tunnels, don't know what. We tried chasing her and she did _that_." Firebrand jerks her thumb at the tunnel mouth, "Livewire's probably the only person who can catch up to her now, and she'll have to detour, but we should probably all follow in case she needs back up."

Her gaze falls on the stricken Knight. "... I don't think _he's_ going anywhere. As long as he's stable, I think we should just come back for him later. Shadow girl's gonna have the same answers he'd give us anyway."

She looks up to the rest, "Any questions? Objections? If not, we should probably get moving."

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*The Team: The Hole*

Any lingering questions would have to wait as the shadowy trail of the monster dissipates more and more into the streaming sunlight from above. The distract, and threat, now gone and the perpetrator of the hole in question subdued there's only one direction forward and at Firebrand's lead it would seem. The tunnel is clear of the shadows as you all walk down its salt stained lengths, nothing really ever gets the smell of water rot out and the moldy smell hangs heavy in the gloom.

Soon enough however you spill out into the sunlight glade, your target on the edge of the pool that sparkles with sapphire hues in the light that filters in from above. She doesn't look like she's geared up for a fight however, slumped and on her knees, arms out on either side and limp. Her head turns to you as she hears your approach, a look of defeated resignation on her tear stained cheeks. 

"They're gone."

Her voice, so defiant and snarky before, is cracked and strained.

"The Seeds of Darkness...they're gone."

*End Issue One.*

----------


## Razade

*Issue Two
We Are Each A Bonfire*

_The cover of Issue 2 of A New City shows the continuing hustle and bustle of Karakuri Town as it's rebuilt, a shot of the former rail tunnels converted into shopping districts with similar large holes punched through streets and designed around to let people move between them, new rails dipping down below to deposit people. The cover shows that a new can do spirit has grown in Karakuri Town. All the faces are bright, even those that hide in the shadows and dark corners of the new underground shopping centers._ 

It all ends so quickly. The chase, the fight, perhaps a momentary sense of stopping the bad guy from doing the bad thing. It's all so short lived.

Other heroes, you know the ones, the ones that haven't had to climb their way up the ranks, not actually part of The Worst Generation, show up not too long after you get everyone gathered up in the hole. Yes, they blame you for that. No they're not particularly keen on listening to your arguments on how it isn't your fault and even with the presence of Witchfinder, there's only nominal lip service given when they do spare the time to entertain overtures from you. It would seem that the warning Knight Prime gave, that this was soon to not be a you problem, held true. Which raises all sorts of questions like, why is a villain giving you more information than the people on your side or what's so dangerous about all the goings on of the afternoon that none of you are even allowed within breathing room of it now that the big shots are here to clean up.

Questions you'll have to discover on your own it seems because as soon as they arrived, the heroes left. They didn't even offer you help out of the hole! You all manage to get out anyhow and for the most part the team seems unhurt. A few grateful words from the former hostages and police are all the praise you're going to get here. Crisis averted, you're all now free to go wherever you wish! Where do you feel the first port of all would be for your characters, how do you get there and who do you expect waiting for you when you arrive?

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



The falling action of the fighting and capture of Umbra Cat is covered in a few brief panels for Firebrand. Her racing through the tunnels to try and get to Umbra Cat. Standing in confusion at the sight of her defeated and in tears. Her watching Witchfinder and Sunbird work at ferrying the others back to the top of the hole. Being carried herself back up by Sunbird, trying not to feel too self-conscious at the bridal-style carry. Getting irrate and angry in the background as older heroes arrive to take away their captives while Witchfinder attempts to smooth things over. And finally, arms folded and scowling as she stands with the rest of the team, now on their own.

"Tch." Letting out a frustrated breath, Stephanie unfolds her arms and rolls her shoulders, "Well, whatever, good hustle guys. Looking forward to the next one." She walks over to Kaylee, looking her teammate in the eye, "A word before you split?"

Leading Kaylee off to one side, Stephanie waits until they're somewhere without too many people around then rounds on the speedster. "Hey, Kaylee, you wanna tell me what the hell's wrong with you? You've been acting out ever since that Knight knocked you on your ass. Do you _plan_ on telling me? Am I gonna have to get you in a lock before you do?" Her last comment is punctuated by a shove to Kaylee's shoulder, Stephanie's frustration at Kaylee's snaps and jibes during the mission starting to boil over now that they were no longer having to focus on trying to chase down a villain.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marked a potential from End of Session moves, also marked Insecure following Livewire's attempt at shifting labels.

Then rolled a 14 for Talk No Jutsu on Livewire, letting her Mark Potential/Clear a Condition/Shift Labels if she opens up to Firebrand. Firebrand will also clear a condition with her roll, re-clearing the Insecure she'd otherwise be marking. Though I think I may have jumped the gun a bit with the roll. With GM permission, I'll let Livewire have a moment to respond, then post the outcome of the roll in my next post.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +3
Savior +1
Superior +1
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.


Sloth wishes they could say they told you so...so they do. The moment they are deposited on the ground floor of the disaster that they didn't cause but was caused around them, they turn to the team.

"I can really see why you wanna do this hero thing now," they say in a dry, unamused tone, their word bubble dripping with cold cynicism. "It's so rewarding and personally fulfilling. I think I shall clear my personal calendar from here to eternity so we can do it every single day."

They fish out a pack of cigarettes and sigh...they're all mangled. They find one that's at least not broken in two, merely twisted into a shape unbecoming of a cigarette, and pop it into their mouth, patting their pockets for a light. The frame shifts to show them glancing at their teammates as they briefly consider asking Firebrand or Sunbird - hell, Livewire could probably cause fire with her zappy zaps - but seems to decide that might be taking the schtick too far.

Besides, Firebrand pulled Livewire away to have a personal talk - possibly about butts, given the goings on in the tunnel (even Sloth had to admit it was a compelling topic where both of them were involved)...so they sigh and continue digging through their pockets until they find a matchbook from Pride's nightclub.

"So...what now?" they ask through the corner of their mouth as they strike a match and bring it up to the cigarette, shielding the fragile flame with both hands before shaking it out and blowing a puff up into the wind. "What's the protocol here after the teachers give us demerits for bad performance? We supposed to go sit in the corner? Go to our rooms without supper while the adults clean up our mess?"

It's hard to tell if they actually believe it's "their mess" or not, but there's definitely a sulky edge to their voice. They are still quite upset at how much Umbra Cat played them.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 2
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 0
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


Kaylee runs around aimlessly as the team is forced away from the Seeds and the tunnels. The panels haphazardly show her slouching with an annoyed frown, arguing with some of the newly-arrived heroes, kicking small pieces of rubble around, and generally causing a mess. She refuses a carry from Witchfinder or Sunbird, instead just running back up the way she'd came and waiting for them at the top. Once the team is reassembled, she hangs around to one side, arms crossed and eyes downcast.

Stephanie's 'request' elicits a surprised-but-annoyed "Yeah, sure, whatever" as she's dragged away. She stumbles a little as Stephanie roughly lets her go, but before she can get a word in edgewise Steph's already started in on her. Anger starts to settle in her stomach, burning just a bit too strong._ She didn't get it! She didn't get how it felt._ At the mention of a headlock, though, a tense grin appears on Kaylee's face. Maybe this was her way to avoid having to talk about her problems. "You know what? Yeah, you will. It's been a while since we've had a real spar. Not really one for losing, though."

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



Stephanie's expression grows more frustrated as Kaylee decides it really was going to take a fight to get the truth out of her. "Fine. But you've not got a choice here, Kaylee." She shifts into an aggressive combat stance, ready to spring forward, "You've been off your game all day, and I've been on a roll."

Stephanie rushes forward with no further warning, skidding to a stop as her aggression prompts Kaylee to move in turn. Anticipating the attempted flank, Stephanie is already raising her guard as Kaylee slams a flurry of punches into her side. The blows sting, but aren't enough to knock her down, her focused Ki softening Kaylee's strikes. Igniting her Ki, Stephanie forces Kaylee back with a quick burst of fire between them.

The reprieve is brief, Stephanie shifts her focus ready for Kaylee to come in from the other side, though she keeps her movements more subtle. When Kaylee comes in again, she springs her trap. While she couldn't match Kaylee's speed, she could use it against her. Leaning backward and bringing her arm up as Kaylee swings in, Stephanie takes a glancing blow across her chin as the punch over-extends. Catching Kaylee's arm with her own, Stephanie twists on her foot and heaves. There's a single panel showing Stephanie and Kaylee in profile. The red-haired brawler framed underneath the speedster as she arcs through the air, electricity trailing after her.

Then, with a heavy thud, they were both on the ground. Kaylee forced face down with her arm twisted up behind her, Stephanie with a knee to her back, one hand on her shoulder, and the other pulling Kaylee's hand high.

"Ok." Stephanie has a slight breathlessness to her voice, a full morning of exertion beginning to take its toll, "You gonna talk now?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Posting the outcome of the Talk No Jutsu here. As stated in my previous post, Livewire can Clear a Condition/Mark Potential/Shift Labels if she opens up. Firebrand will clear Insecure.

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Hopeless, Insecure
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 2
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 0
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


Despite her desperate struggle, Kaylee quickly finds herself pinned to the floor, her arm held skyward in Stephanie's grip. A gasp of pain escapes her lips at the sudden tension even as she tries to silence it with gritted teeth. "Yeah - fun fact - getting blown away by that stupid sonic cannon? _Really hurt!_ Plus, after he was finished blowing out my eardrums? He barely even gave me a backwards glance. Like I didn't even matter to him."

The struggling stops as Kaylee's body goes limp. "You wouldn't get it. You've got it all under control. You're too much of a badass to care about stupid stuff like- like how your parents feel. How they're gonna tear you a new one when you get home. How they're gonna use your butt getting kicked as another excuse to be even more obnoxious, with their 'Had enough fun yet?'s and their 'Just accept that you'll take over the family business, you're clearly not cut out for this'."There's a tired sigh before Kaylee continues. "There, you happy? You wanted to know what this was all about? Well it's about my stupid, overbearing parents. Like a lame dork."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I wanna hold off picking my option until Firebrand replies, cause I feel like that would affect what option I should pick.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



Stephanie eases the pressure on Kaylee's shoulder and arm once her friend stops struggling beneath her. And when she's finished speaking, Stephanie stands and again offers her hand out to help Kaylee up. "You're not lame."

She rubs behind her neck, other hand on her hip and gaze elsewhere as she tries to work out what to say, "Look. Sometimes you've gotta take hits and just keep going anyway. Doesn't mean those hits don't hurt, but you can't always show that they do. At least in the moment. You'll end up spiralling mid-fight if you don't keep yourself in check. It's why I didn't bring this all up during the action, we needed you as focused as you could be." She gives a shrug, looking back to Kaylee again, "I've not got the answer for you, though. I don't care that much what my folks think of what I do, but y'know, I don't actually hear from them much anyway, easier to not be bothered about something when you're not shown it. Which reminds me." She gives Kaylee a gentle punch on her shoulder, offering her a smile, "Sorry for calling you Sparkles. Won't happen again."

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Hopeless
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 2
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 0
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


"I don't care about being called Sparkles!" Kaylee whirls on Stephanie, tears starting to prick at the corners of her eyes. "And there is no 'just keep going anyway'! There's only so far I can _go_ before my parents get sick of me! Before they decide they've had enough and- and lock me up without a key! Chain me to the family business whether I want it or not!" Her voice starts to crack, either from anger or choking up. "You don't know what my family's like. They don't listen to me. _Nobody_ listens to me in that stupid house. If they want to force me to do it, they'll find some way. All they need is an excuse. And here I am, giving them one." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cleared Insecure from that C&S, since I think she's primarily Hopeless at the moment. As for the current label shift, I'd like to Reject Influence.

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:* Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1Freak: 0Savior: +1Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.

*Not in the Handbook:* When you contradict or go against the orders of a superior publicly, roll + Savior. On a miss, they check you. Expect punishment sooner rather than later. On a 7-9 they either balk or direct their frustrations at you. Take Influence over them or take +1 forward. Either way, theyll bear a grudge against you for a while. On a 10+, they admit to the wrong call. Add a Team to the Pool and clear a Condition.



The thing about being at the bottom of the totem pole in an organization is youre pretty much shut out of anything. That went double when you were technically an experiment of a supervillain that was taken in basically out of pity / wanting to have some eyes kept on you. So the very cold shoulder he got once the other heroes showed up and basically took everything over wasnt _surprising_ to Colin, but that didnt mean it wasnt _irritating_.

Not helping his mood was the sense that the whole operation had turned into a mess. Sure, the main objectives were complete; the robbery was stopped and hostages were relatively unharmed. But it came at the cost of extensive property damage, and apparently something really important got stolen while on their watch. And all he really did the whole time was get captured and initiate the attack that triggered the floor collapsing followed by being mocked by the villain they had captured after a failed interrogation. Maybe if he did some more training, work on controlling how far of a leap he could get with the staff

His thoughts were interrupted by the sounds of a fight breaking out. Glancing over he spotted Livewire and Firebrand wrestling, but it was over before he could really ask about what was going on. Perhaps they were just as frustrated as he was and just were taking it out physically? Made sense, the two were probably the more physical of the group in how they expressed themselves.
That was in contrast to the companion nearest him, Sloth, who was lazily smoking a cigarette and asking what there was to do next.

He resisted the temptation to mention cigarettes were bad for you, on the account Sloth probably wouldnt care at all.

*Uh, well, I probably should go write up a report on what happened for Monsoon, and then after that get something to eat. Probably takeout, maybe eat while writing the report.*

He had hoped to get involved in the aftermath management, but with the rest of the heroes having dismissed the team he was pretty clueless as what to do next as well.

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +3
Savior +1
Superior +1
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Advances:*
Christmas Advance: Added ability "super strength and durability" from the Newborn playbook



Sloth had been watching the two fight as well, one brow raised about as high as it could be. Was this "heroic"? Seemed more like something Wrath would do...they would probably like these two. Until they pounded them to paste.

They let the smoke from another drag escape through the corners of their mouth and nose and glance back when Witchfinder replies, then roll their eyes. "Write a _report_?" they ask incredulously. "Wow, you really are whipped...you gonna let them dress you down back at homebase too? Didn't get enough of it from these jokers?"

They take another languid draw from their cigarette, which is all but falling apart in their fingers, so they sigh and toss it to the ground. "My understanding of humans is that you only live once. So live a little, Skip. Believe me when I say, when you're on the business end of some psycho ex-knight's spear watching your life flash before your eyes, you're not gonna wish you spent more time at your desk finishing that report you'd been putting off."

They stomp out the cigarette with another sigh, thrusting a thumb in the direction of the wrestling duo currently bandying words and sharing "life lessons". "They gonna be at that long? That typical for them?"

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Action: Provoke (lighten up, let's do something fun) = 12
Add a team to the pool if you do itTake a condition if you don't

----------


## Whammy

*Colin Wilkinson aka The Witchfinder*
*Conditions:* Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +1Freak: 0Savior: +1Superior: +1Mundane: 0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Before We Get Started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...: redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky; cross a distance between them and you ; stun them, close up or from a distance ; ignore all harm from one of their attacks ; escape any bindings or impediments

*I can do this all day:* When something causes you to remove yourself from a fight, you can shift Savior down (and another Label up) instead. If shifting Savior down would move it below -2, you have to leave the fight instead of shifting Labels.

*Not in the Handbook:* When you contradict or go against the orders of a superior publicly, roll + Savior. On a miss, they check you. Expect punishment sooner rather than later. On a 7-9 they either balk or direct their frustrations at you. Take Influence over them or take +1 forward. Either way, theyll bear a grudge against you for a while. On a 10+, they admit to the wrong call. Add a Team to the Pool and clear a Condition.



*Im not whipped, its just standard protocol!* he contested. It was just generally good to keep a record of the things that happened to review later, provide evidence, etc. A very important part of the process.

Still, they had pushed him out of everything else, and they had his on the scene statement. That was, basically, just the same thing as hed tell them in a report. If they felt like they needed more then they could have brought him along and kept him in the loop. Besides, he was also supposed to be keeping an eye on Sloth, so he was still technically doing a mission, so no issues, right?

*You are still very much missing the importance of reports in establishing chain of events for trials...but they do have my on-scene statement so I guess it wouldnt hurt to take a break.*

As for the Sloths inquiry about the other two, he gave a shrug.

*I guess. Theyre both very physically inclined people so it makes sense theyd burn off some steam by engaging in physical activity like that.*

*Spoiler: OOC Action*
Show


Accepted a Provoke by Sloth to lighten up and do something fun on a 12: Add team to the pool.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +3
Savior +1
Superior +1
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Advances:*
Christmas Advance: Added ability "super strength and durability" from the Newborn playbook




"Ugh...weird," they mutter, rolling their eyes, then glancing back to him. "What about you, Skip? How do you blow off steam? Please tell me it's not by filling out reports--or...wait, wait, let me guess, you alphabetize things." they grin slightly, their tone a shade off from being offensive, a hint of camaraderie keeping it from being confrontational.

"Come on," they say. "I gotta replace my cigs, but after that, the world is our oyster. We're young, stupid, and pissed off at authority. I've heard of worse reasons to blow off some steam. I'll even let you pick--though I retain ultimate veto authority if it's lame or a pain in the ass."

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Action: Provoke (lighten up, let's do something fun) = 12
Add a team to the pool if you do itTake a condition if you don't

----------


## Razade

*A Karakuri Town Diner*

The panels show a deserted restaurant, some diner on a busy street in downtown Karakuri Town. Well. Mostly deserted. Several figures sit in a booth far in the back, susurrations of their conversation marked with little lines about the table. Their attention is grabbed by a small jingling bell as the door to the diner opens, a young woman stepping inside, a shadowy cat spilling around their legs before disappearing into the gloom of the building. Theyre dressed in a school uniform, Karakuri Town High symbol on their left breast. 

Looks like we hit a dead end. the young woman announces in a sing song voice, the other figures in the shadows remaining silent. Warlords people arent worth the price either. How many do we still have?

A figure in the shadows holds up a hand, three fingers raised. High Society and Hydra are in Bear City and Planet Fall is on standby. Why?"

Umbra Cat was arrested. Turns out there were heroes pretty quick and the Seeds werent at the grave site. Monsoon Knights are out as well. Just trying to figure out a play is all. the first woman offers, finding a seat at a nearby booth. 

The diner goes quiet for a long moment before one of the figures steps out from the boom. Taller than the first and far less formal wear, ripped pants and a tank top all theyre sporting, motions out one of the sooty windows. Did you get a good read on the heroes? Might be good to throw them off the trail. Ill take the reserves and throwem under the bus. If they cant do what we paid them to do, and their leaders already locked up in some Guardian holding cell, might as well pivot to other options.

The first girl nods, glancing out the window. Yeah. A Monsoon goon, some gorilla with fire powers. A speedstershe looked familiar but I couldnt place her. Other two I didnt recognize, but I dont think theyre any less dangerous than the known entities. One of them has some kind of sleep power. They might be the most dangerous of the five, Id take them down on your own. Let the reserves go after the rest.

The punky woman only nods before returning to her seat, motioning for the first to join them. Guess we should tell the bossSeeds werent there after all. someone from the gloom offers before the panels fade.

----------


## Comissar

*Firebrand*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +3*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show



*Moves*

*Defeat Means Friendship*: Whenever you Directly Engage an opponent you may choose to exchange Influence as an additional option when you make a hit.

*Talk no Jutsu*: When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.

*Teenager with Attitude* - When you stand in Defense of another while you are Angry, take +1 Ongoing until they are out of danger



Stephanie feels her heart drop as she sees Kaylee's expression when she spins around. Her smile quickly evaporates leaving her looking uncertain, and ultimately she's unable to keep Kaylee's gaze. Rubbing at her forehead, she closes her eyes and sighs, then steps toward her friend with a look of determination and pulls her into a tight hug. She holds the hug in silence for a few moments, a panel holding on a close-up of her face looking pensive. The same panel is repeated as she starts to speak.

"I'm sorry. I'm really crap at this 'sharing your feelings' stuff. I get it if you wanna split now." Stephanie releases the hug, stepping back a short way, "If it helps, I like having you with the team. And, uh, sorry if I made you feel worse. "

----------


## Astus

Sunbird
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential: 2/5*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Danger: +0
Freak: +0
Savior: +2
Superior: +1
Mundane: +0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Get Off My Cloud:* Whenever you reject the Influence of a Hero who tries to impose their expectations upon you, use this move instead of Reject Influence. Roll + Danger. On a miss, they shift your Labels or mark a Condition. They may make a demand of you. On a 7-9 choose one, on a 10+ choose two:
-rebuff their expectations and clear a Condition
-temporarily lock a Label of your choice until time passes
-clear Influence, shift one Label up and another Label down
-make a demand of them

*Go Your Own Way:* When you respond to a threat or obstacle in your own way, roll + Savior. On a miss, you make the situation worse. Expose a flaw, give ground or give the opposition an Opportunity. On a hit, you distinguish yourself. On a 7-9, escalate the situation. On
a 10+, clear a Condition or mark Potential.

*Toms Diner:* Whenever you clear a Condition by taking its associated action with a teammate, you may spend one team to clear an additional Condition, add a Team to the Pool, or give them a Potential.

*Sins of the Past:* When you try to atone for the actions done by your family, roll + Savior. On a miss youve made things worse either by salting old wounds or complicating uneasy truces. On a hit, youve helped provide absolution. Either hold 1 or shift your Savior up and another Label down, your choice. Spend hold to call in a favor when you need it most. On a 10+ gain potential.


We see a few panels showing Sunbird being ready to fight right until the team finds the distraught Umbral Cat and capture her, not knowing to handle this. Then we see her increasing frustration as Sunbird is questioned by more prominent heroes, broken up by panels showing her foot starting to bounce in frustration. Especially once the team is pretty much pushed into a corner in her own opinion. Sunbird looked noticeably less frustrated as she flew Firebrand up, very much trying not to get flustered. And now as she processed all of this and tried not to get frustrated again, she watched Firebrand and Livewire spar. She knew Firebrand just well enough to know sometimes fighting helped her teammate more than talking about things. She got that sometimes, hell maybe breaking something might help her frustration right now. The next couple of panels show her gaze drifting to Witchfinder and Sloth, catching a bit of their conversation. Not her favourite members of the team to be honest, but it didn't feel right to interrupt Firebrand and Livewire right now. We see Sunbird walk over to the pair, and try to join in.

"I've got steam to let off too, I even know a good place if you want to break something to vent. But if WF wants to pick, that's fine with" she said, slipping closer to her normal chipper attitude. She likely had some time before she needed to get home anyway.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Labels have been changed from Firebrands shifts. If Witchfinder and Sloth are fine with her tagging along, she has Tom's Diner in case it becomes relevant. I'm thinking Sunbird knows a local scrapyard if they need to work out that anger by breaking things

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +3
Savior +1
Superior +1
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Advances:*
Christmas Advance: Added ability "super strength and durability" from the Newborn playbook



They turn their attention to Sunbird, as if only seeing her for the first time. They don't have a good feel for this one. Firebrand and Livewire are positively exhausting, and Witchfinder is a tool for people in power, none of which she's especially fond of, but of all of them, Sunbird is a capital-h _Hero_, which they have been conditioned over several lifetimes to loathe.

Except they're actually here, helping heroes - in many people's eyes they would be considered one! And while they would outright argue normally...

They shrug, giving the smashed cigarette one more good twist of the foot. 

"Sure, whatever you want Sunburn," they say with a casual, dismissive tone. "You can be backup for when Skip here inevitably chooses something lame."

They cast a glance to the other two, unable to decide if the scene is going to escalate into something Lust might be interested in or devolve into further fisticuffs (which Lust might still be interested in given it was these two), and decides that if anyone could catch up with them later (and was brazen enough to do so without being explicitly invited), it was these two, so without further comment, they turn to start off.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

[/LIST]

----------


## SkipperChips

Livewire
Conditions: Hopeless
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger*: 0
*Freak*: 2
*Savior*: -1
*Superior*: 0
*Mundane*: 1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Troublemaker*: When you help a teammate through destructive, criminal, or rule-breaking actions, you can give them a +2 instead of a +1 when you spend a Team from the pool.

*Are You Watching Closely?*: When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll +Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose three. On a 7-9, choose two.

- you get an opportunity
- you expose a weakness or flaw
- you confuse them for some time
- you avoid further entanglement

On a miss, youre hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I Dont Care What You Think!*: Whenever you reject others Influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Stop Hitting Yourself!*: When you try to embarrass or humiliate an opponent stronger than yourself in front of others, roll + Superior. On a miss youve drawn their attention but misjudged their abilities. Take a powerful blow and expect their focus to follow you for some time. On a 7-9 you successfully won the crowd over. Give your Team an Opportunity and mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over your Opponent.


Kaylee snorts angrily. "Yeah, no kidding you're crap at this! And the fact that I like you makes it all the more annoying!" Wow. Did she of all people just say that?

"Y-you heard me! I said it! I like you! I've got a huge freakin' crush on you!" Kaylee takes a step towards Stephanie, arms gesticulating wildly as sparks start to mix with the tears. "Cause apparently I'm _sooo_ much better at talking about my feelings than you, I might as well say it! You're fun, you could kick anyone's butt, I like looking at yours while you do it, and I mean- you're _trying_ to help! But geez, yeah, you kinda suck at it!" A sniffle and a laugh fight for dominance over Kaylee's vocal chords. "See, _that's_ how you talk about your feelings."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a hit on my Reject Influence, so I'm marking potential by acting to prove Firebrand wrong.

----------


## D.Credibility

*Sloth* the Royal
*Conditions:*
Angry
Guilty
*Potential: 1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Labels:*
Freak 0
Danger +3
Savior +1
Superior +1
Mundane -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Moves:*
*Its a Hobby:* When you throw yourself into easy relief or run from something difficult, you may clear an additional Condition if you bring a teammate along for the ride.
*Thicker than water:* When you accept the Influence of someone from your family, clear a Condition (GMs choice) or mark potential. You may also pick which Label to shift up, though the GM still decides which Label you shift down.

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*Advances:*
Christmas Advance: Added ability "super strength and durability" from the Newborn playbook



"Just kiss already!" they shout from off frame, still leading Witchfinder and Sunbird away from the scene...maybe secretly to give Livewire and Firebrand privacy? 

No, probably not.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

----------

